# Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)



## Michael der 2. (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Teichfans

Erst mal Kompliment zu diesem doch sehr informativen Forum!!! 
Habe schon viel gelesen und fühle mich doch deutlich besser informiert.


Zuerst habe ich mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zu den unterschiedlichen Wasserzonen.

Mein Teich (6x4m) soll an eine Stelle im Garten, die schon ein natürliches Gefälle bietet.
Die Grundform ist etwas Birnenförmig wobei eine Seite gerader verläuft.
Das Gefälle ist genau auf der 4m Achse der "Birne" und beträgt 30 cm. Das passt sehr gut denn das sind eigentlich alle Zonentiefen, die ich benötige für die Randbepflanzung. Gedacht war ein etwa 40 cm breiter umlaufender Pflanzbereich der dann alle Zonen von 0-30cm vereint. Ich finde kaum pflanzen die tiefer stehen müssen.

Jetzt sieht man ja immer das gewöhnliche Zonenmuster. 0-10, 10-20, 30-50 und Tiefenzone von außen nach innen Abfallend wie eine Treppe. Ich hätte da also alles anders.

Dann war gedacht, dass die übrig gebliebene Fläche von 50 cm Tiefe (also mit Absatz zur Randbepflanzung) flach abfallend bis zum schmaleren Bereich der "Birne" verläuft, wobei der Tiefstberich (1,2m) schon etwa 2m lang wird und wohl auch 2m breit, damit noch genügend Platz für die Überwinterung der Tiere bleibt.
Auch hier wäre die gewöhnliche Zonenplanung dahin, denn diese zieht sich immer komplett durch die Grundform.
Hoffe man kann sich die "Skizze" in etwa vorstellen.

Spricht da etwas dagegen wenn ich die örtlichen Begebenheiten zu diesem Vorteil verwende (Temperaturunterschiede, Lebewesen)


Nun mal wieder eine Frage zum Substrat (hoffe es nervt euch nicht)

Ich verstehe nicht so richtig, wie das funktionieren soll.
Verlegesand bietet die örtliche Sandgrube unter diesem Namen schon mal nicht an. Lehm jedoch schon.
Oft lese ich hier, dass nur die Randpflanzenflanzen wirklich Substrat benötigen um zu wurzeln und sich zu verbreiten. In den tieferen Zonen werden eigentlich nur Seerosen (die ich jetzt nicht mehr möchte wegen Ausbreitung und scheinbar komplizierteren Lebensbedingungen) und Unterwasserpflanzen verpflanzt.
Diese Unterwasserwälder gefallen mir recht gut und sind offensichtlich gut zur Algenunterdrückung. Sie brauchen keine Nährstoffe aus Substrat. Diese sterben im Winter ja ab und kommen wieder neu aus dem Boden. Um ihnen Halt zu geben müssen also auch diese Tiefenzonen Halt geben können. Dafür reicht doch gewaschener Kies aus? Aber welche Körnung? Sollen das grobe Kieselsteine sein oder besser 2-4mm Körnung.
Man sollte ja auch bedenken, dass man mal in den Teich einsteigen muss und da könnten große Steine die Folie (1mm Kautschuk) zerstören. Wie soll ich das nur lösen.

Randbereich feines Kies-Lehm gemisch
Tiefenbereich grober Kies.

Ich bin echt überfragt 


Ich bedanke mich im Vorfeld für das Lesen, es ist leider etwas lang geworden, und eure Unterstützung


----------



## Mat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

also das mit den Tiefenbereichen kann ich mir grad nicht so recht vorstellen, kannst Du nicht mal eine Skizze machen?

Lehm würde ich nicht einbringen, jedoch jede Menge gewaschenen Sand. Der enthält nämlich keine Nährstoffe. Die kommen mit der Zeit reichlich von selbst in den Teich durch Laub, Staub etc.

Gruß,

Mat


----------



## Stadtkind (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

mir wurde hier geraten in die Tiefwasserzone kein Substrat einzubringen-kommt von alleine.
Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut hab ich mit einem Stein versenkt.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass du eine "Schräge" von 0 auf 30 cm einbauen willst ?
Denke da rutscht Dir dann Alles ab ?

Ich hab auch noch nicht so viel Ahnung, aber die Profis hier werden Dir bestimmt ne Menge gute
Tipps geben.

Viel Spass beim Gestalten


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Guten Morgen

Ich versuche mal meine Skizze ein zu scannen...

Petra, wie ist das bei dir, bleiben die Unterwasserpflanzen da wo sie sind an den Steinen fest?
In welcher Tiefe hast du sie?

So wie ich gelesen habe sterben einige Gattungen dieser Unterwasserpflanzen ab und die Fetzen verteilen sich auf dem Boden, aus denen dann im Frühling neue Triebe sprießen. Dann brauchen sie ja schon etwas Halt denn ich will nicht dass alles rum schwimmt, wenn ich mal mit dem Netz rein muss oder so.

Ich hänge mal die Skizze an, hoffe es ist alles erkennbar. Einen Pflanzenplan habe ich auch schon mal gemacht.

Danke bereits für die ersten Antworten...


----------



## zuppinger (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Ich versuche mal meine Skizze ein zu scannen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, auch ich bin Neuling, habe gerade meinen Teich fertig gestellt, die ersten Pflanzen sind drin und natürlich merke ich gerade, was ich anders hätte machen können. Wenn ich deine Skizze richtig verstehe willst du einen Damm ziehen und das natürliche Gefälle ausnutzen für die einzelnen Zonen? Dann unterschätze aber das Wasser nicht! Der Damm muss extrem stabil sein, weil er sich im Laufe der Jahre sonst bewegen oder gar brechen kann. Bei mir ist die gleiche Situation, auch etwa die gleiche Teichgröße, aber ich habe die Probleme an Land verlagert. Will sagen an der einen Stelle abgegraben und an anderer Stelle nur leicht erhöht (da kommt später eine Terrasse hin als „Bremse“. Nun habe ich natürlich eine Hanglage geschaffen, wofür ich auch noch keine Lösung habe, aber der Teich ist erst mal eben. 
Prinzipiell würde ich deine Aufteilung für gut befinden, aber unbedingt die Tiefenzonen abstufen, sonst rutscht dir, wie schon geschrieben, alles in die Tiefe. Und versuche die Flachwasserzone zu vergrößern. Sie fehlt dir sonst für die Bepflanzung. Meine ist etwa 1 m lang in dem ovalen Teich und das ist vermutlich auch noch zu wenig. Foto siehe teichgeschichten.blog.de
Beim Bepflanzen hast du nur die Alternative: Alles festzurren und in Körbchen packen oder freischwebend die Unterwasserpflanzen ihren Tauchgang gönnen. Bei der ersten Variante hast du die Arbeit mit den Körben und Töpfen und bei der zweiten mit dem abkeschern. Ersteres bedeutet aber eine zu knappe Unterwasserpflanzenwelt, die vermutlich nicht genug Sauerstoff produzieren kann. Ich lasse __ Hornkraut und Verwandtschaft ihren freien Lauf und habe nur die wuchernden Überwasserpflanzen in Körbe gesetzt. Mal sehen wie ich damit klar komme.
Bernd


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Bernd

Danke für den Tipp.
Ja, die Uferzone werde ich durch einen kleinen Wall sichern, damit nichts in die tieferen Zonen herunterrutscht. Evtl. werde ich auch größere Steine dem natürlichen Gefälle der Uferzone "in den Weg legen", sollte es da vielleicht zu Materialwanderung kommen. Denke aber nicht, denn der Grund wird später ja auch von Wurzeln durchzogen, die alles etwas stabilisieren dürften... zumal ja keine Strömung entsteht.
So wollte ich auch beim Boden vorgehen, nur ohne Steine ist mir zu riskant, sollte man da mal drauf treten. Das Wasser ist später sicher nicht mehr so klar, dass man diesen ausweichen könnte. 

Um ein eventuelles Absacken des Randes um den Teich habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Allerdings soll es kein kleiner Damm werden sondern schon fließend an den Gartenboden angeglichen werden. Soll heißen, alles was ich aushebe, wird an den anderen Stellen aufgeschüttet. Habe mir aber schon vorgenommen gerade den Rand um die Folie (sind ja so 30 cm) immer wieder bei jeder Schaufel Erde gut fest zu hauen mit der Schaufel. Ohnehin hebe ich alles von Hand aus und da lasse ich mir auch Zeit. Es kann sich also alles noch etwas setzen. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass der Rand des Beckens nachher auch Waagerecht verläuft und so auch bleibt, zumindest nicht erkennbar schief wird.
Denn was mir jetzt noch so in den Kopf gekommen ist ein Moorrand um den Teich herum. Mir gefallen die __ Farne so gut. Auch bin ich ein kleiner Fan von Fleischfressenden Pflanzen und Moosen. Dazu muss es natürlich feucht genug sein. Aber um den Teich selbst ist ja immer der Boden Trocken. es ist ja kein natürlicher See. Wenn ich diesen etwa 10cm unter den Pegel des Teiches lege (wegen Nährstoffe, die sonst ins Teichwasser gelangen könnten), dann läuft das Überschüssige Wasser des Teiches zusätzlich hinein. Ein Drainagerohr unter die Erde des Moors rund herum verlegt und es wird ein prima Wasserspeicher. Einen Ablauf des Moors 5cm unter Moorboden-Niveau und der Boden ist immer gut feucht aber nie unter Wasser. Aber ob das so realisierbar ist mit einem Stück Teichfolie... oder überhaupt...
Vielleicht nur die Stellen, an denen deutlich neben dem Becken noch genügend Folie überstehen, mal schauen.

Das würde mir sehr gut gefallen. Höhere Bäume sind auch rund herum in dem Bereich des Gartens. Also auch viel Schatten (etwa 5-6 Sonnenstunden, geschätzt), das wäre also alles sehr natürlich, die kahle Wiese wird noch mit einigen Wild- und Vogelsträuchern bestückt um das alles noch natürlicher zu gestalten...

Grüße Michael

Ps: Vielleicht werde ich dann einfach nur gewaschenen Sand benutzen, der kann beruhigt 1-2cm auf dem Boden Verteilt werden, damit sich alles fest setzen kann. Schäden muss ich dann auch nicht befürchten. Ich möchte einfach nicht, dass nachher alles an die Oberfläche kommt.
Die Uferzonen wollte ich eigentlich auf 40cm beschränken werde dann aber sehen, wie viel Fläche übrig bleibt und diese Vergrößern, immerhin wisst ihr, was nachher auch gut rüber kommt. (hab da was gelesen mit 1/3 der Teichfläche sollte bepflanzt werden, das kommt dann wie du meinst, etwa hin)


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo noch mal...

Die Randzone werde ich im großen Teil Teiches wohl deutlich breiter machen etw 80cm dürften schon ausreichen. Evtl mache ich doch noch eine der Gewöhnlichen Stufen hinzu mit etwa 50 cm Tiefe und beginne dann den tiefsten Bereich mit 80-120 cm zum kleineren Teil des Teichs.
Wenn man mal angefangen hat zu buddeln, dann zeigen sich die Ausmaße doch deutlich besser.

In der örtlichen Kiesgrube kann ich Kabelsand (steinfrei), verschiede Verfüllsande (keine Ahnung davon) und gewaschene Kiese bekommen (der idealste wäre wohl 0-2mm)
Weiter zu haben 
Spielsand gesiebt, Maurersand, Verputzersand (alles Natursande)
sowie Rheinsand gewaschen 0-2mm und Rheinschlemmsand 0-1mm

Das wäre jetzt meine Vorauswahl. Wenn ich mich nicht Irre, dann wäre der kabelsand der, der unter das Schuzvlies kommt, oder?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir da vielleicht genaueres sagen könntet, hätte nicht geglaubt, dass es da so viel Varianten gibt...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

erstmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Zum Thema Sand, ich habe ganz normalen Mauerersand genommen, und diesen in allen Zonen,
wobei Du in der Tiefzone nicht so viel einbringen musst, der Sand rutscht von alleine ab.
Als Tip schau Dir mal meine Baudokus an, ich habe auch ein Gefälle gehabt und habe dies
mit einer Natursteinmauer gelöst.
Wenn Du bei Pyro`s Teichdoku schaust, dann kannst Du ein wirklich gelungenes Moorbeet
am Teich sehen.

LG Markus


----------



## Stadtkind (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Michael,

meine __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut sitzen auf 1m, 70cm und 30cm so etwa.
Ja, sie bleiben da wo ich sie hingesetzt habe, außer, dass sie natürlich in die Höhe und Breite wachsen.


Schönen Abend


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Bin bereits gut am "baggern". Dumm, dass der Teich genau da hin soll, wo zuvor noch zwei mittelgroße Bäume standen...
Die erste Schicht ist schon morgen soweit abgetragen, sodass sich das Loch langsam verkleinert. 
Jetzt habe ich mal wieder die Grundlagen durchgelesen. 
Die Lage ist bei mir leider nur bedingt optimal, was auch eigentlich sehr schwer ist. 6 Sonnenstunden und kaum Laubeintrag? Das passt ja nicht wirklich zusammen. Na ja, ich werde sehen wie es sich entwickelt.
Jetzt bin ich nach dem Durchlesen auf die Idee gekommen einen Ufergraben anzulegen, da es mir auch nicht gefällt, wenn Folie zu sehen ist und das ist einfach DIE Lösung, auch wenn es etwas teurer wird.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das ausgehobene Erdreich (welches ich ja als Ausgleich zum Gefälle benötige) verdichten könnte, damit da später dann auch nichts mehr absackt und den Ufergraben dann evtl. doch noch auf Teichniveau bring oder zu viel Wasser ausläuft?


Danke für die Info, Petra. Ich werde mal schauen, wie ich das mache. Da ich keine Technik möchte, wird wohl auch alles an seinem Platz bleiben, wenn es denn mal einen passenden gefunden hat.

Grüße


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

mach doch mal Fotos von deiner Situation. Ich kann mir das alles nicht so recht vorstellen mit dem Gefälle und den verschiedenen Pflanzzonen.



> Jetzt sieht man ja immer das gewöhnliche Zonenmuster. 0-10, 10-20, 30-50 und Tiefenzone von außen nach innen Abfallend wie eine Treppe. Ich hätte da also alles anders.


Warum ist das bei dir anders?


> einen Ufergraben anzulegen, da es mir auch nicht gefällt, wenn Folie zu sehen ist und das ist einfach DIE Lösung


Auch hier sehe ich keinen Zusammenhang. Meinst du die Ufermatte?


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

So

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Anfang. Die ersten zwei sind zur besseren Übersicht, damit ihr die Lage des Teichs auch nachvollziehen könnt.
Auf dem 3. Bild sieht man jetzt den Teich. Das Gefälle läuft von links nach rechts. Hauptsächlich rechts (und etwas rund herum) wird der Aushub aufgebracht. Aber ich habe überall an der Pflanzzone nur 20 cm des Bodens ab gegraben. Mit fertiger Sandschutzschicht, Folie und Substrat ergibt das eine umlaufende Pflanzzone mit einer Wassertiefe von insgesamt 0-30cm, aber auch dem natürlichen Gefälle entsprechend. Alle Zonentiefen in einem Ring. Habe somit das Gefälle für die Verschiedenen Tiefen ausgenutzt.

Kann ich das so lassen oder muss es die normale Treppenform sein, wie sie bei den Fertigteichen vor kommt?

ps: Der große Trennwall zwischen der Pflanzzone und der tiefer gelegenen Zonen (50, 80, 100, 120) wird natürlich noch deutlich niedriger und der Umriss abgeflacht, wegen Eis hab jetzt bei euch gelesen, dass 30° gut sind und dadurch die Belastung für die Folie minimiert wird

Hoffe ihr könnt mich auf evtl. bereits gemachte Fehler aufmerksam machen. Und bei weiteren Fragen, nur zu

Grüße Michael

pps: ja Ufergraben mit den Matten, mir gefällt das gut, wie man da die Teichfolie verstecken und somit auch schützen kann. Dachte eigentlich, dass Kautschuk UV- Strahlung verträgt, habe mich hier aber eines Besseren belehren lassen. Und Schäden durch Eis werden nochmals gemindert


----------



## bergi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael, 
auch wenn die Größenverhältnisse auf Fotos oft täuschen: 
Es sieht für mich so aus, als ob es schwierig werden wird, die gewünschten Tiefen von über 1 m zu erreichen bzw. auf einer gewissen Fläche zu realisieren, weil die Fläche des Teiches bei dieser Art des Baus dafür zu gering ist.
Insofern würde ich wahrscheinlich: 
- die Grundfläche größer machen
- einen Bagger verwenden/beauftragen, der mit Baumwurzeln und Lehm fertig wird.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Stefan

Ja, als ich so angefangen habe zu graben, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass eine Steigung von 30° wohl ausschließt, dass eine Tiefe von 1,2m erreicht wird. Mit 1m wäre ich auch noch zufrieden. Größere Fischarten schließe ich Grundsätzlich aus. Mir ging es nur um die "Stabilität" des Gewässers und das kleine Ökosystem darin. Da ich jetzt den Rand noch abflachen werde und einen Ufergraben anlegen möchte (aber nicht so breit), wird die angestrebte Folienbreite von 7m nicht mehr ausreichen, sodass ich sie wohl auf 9m ausweite (breiter ist die im Bauhaus nicht - Kautschuk wohl bemerkt). Somit kann ich die Teichgröße im Ganzen noch etwas variieren, sollte die Tiefe unangemessen sein. Ohne Fischbesatz reichen 80 cm ja aus.
Angestrebt war eine Folie von 7x9m. Auf dieser Grundlage habe ich den Teich entworfen. Jetzt wird es eben 9x?

Einen Bagger möchte ich nicht, da ich aktuell knapp bei Kasse bin und lieber den Teich natürlicher und besser gestalten möchte als jetzt 200€ dafür zu investieren, damit das Loch schneller ausgehoben ist. Andere Arbeit gibt es auch noch nur muss es dazu länger mal trocken sein. Da kann man so einen Aushub gut einschieben. Im gesamten lässt sich das Erdreich gut mit dem Spaten bearbeiten. Es ist leicht Feucht, da es ja aktuell eher regnerisch ist. Das Problem mit den Bäumen sind die Wurzeln, die den Spaten stoppen. Da muss man eben "suchen" und drum herum graben, was die Sache etwas erschwert. Wenn alles frei liegt, dann kann ich den kompletten Wurzelbereich entfernen. Eine Astschere (bis 50mm Durchmesser) erleichtert das ganze schon deutlich, ist also kein großer Kraftakt. Nur wäre es anders deutlich schneller gegangen.

Jemand nen Tipp, wie ich das aufgeschüttete Erdreich verfestigen könnte?  Evtl. 30 kg Rüttelplatte oder ist das schon "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen"


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

danke für die Bilder.

Auf Bild3 der Graben drumherum ist aber nicht dein Ufergraben, sondern deine Pflanzzone innerhalb des Teiches? Und du möchtest außerdem noch einen Ufergraben anlegen?

Wenn ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden habe, dass der jetzige äußere Graben deine Pflanzzone ist, dann brauchst du den Wall innerhalb des Teiches nicht.Die Pflanzzonen müssen nur so nach außen geneigt sein, dass das Substrat Halt hat.

Ein Ufergraben wird außerhalb des eigentlichen Teiches angelegt, der verbindende Wall mit Ufermatte abgedeckt, damit das Wasser von innen nach außen in den Graben gezogen wird.

Die Ufermatte kann man auch in anderen flachen Randbereichen einsetzen, um die Folie zu schützen.

Erde verdichten: Ich habe jetzt hier beim GaLa-Bau so einen kleinen Handstampfer gesehen (ca. 15 kg). Vielleicht gibt es den auch im Baumarkt zu leihen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Andrea

Das oben sichtbare ist alles nur der Teich. Der kleine Wall (wird später noch abgesenkt) ist nur zum Halt und soll eine Erhöhung bilden, damit nichts abrutscht. Wird wohl wenn alles fertig ist nur 5-10 cm hoch sein. Werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal nach einem solchen Stampfer umsehen, das wird wohl die einfachste Lösung sein. Danke für den Tipp.

Der Ufergraben spinnt aktuell nur in meinem Kopf und ist noch nicht zu sehen. Jedoch habe ich bedenken, dass das später alles fest genug ist und sich nicht setzt. Mit Beton zu arbeiten gefällt mir nicht so. Ist es möglich einen Ufergrabenwall nur mit Erdreich anzulegen? Ich glaube hier muss ich noch etwas Infos sammeln. Ich habe zwar die Grundlagen gelesen aber die Sache mit dem Ufergraben ist mir nicht so geheuer... Scheint sehr schwierig zu sein

Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

5-10 cm, so hoch braucht der Wall für die Pflanzzone nicht werden.
Das Profil könnte ungefähr so aussehen:
 
Kleine Wälle, Treppenstufen, harte Übergänge machen viele Falten.


Schwierig ist der Ufergraben eigentlich nicht. Lies dich einfach mal ein bisschen ein hier. In meiner Signatur ist mein Teichbau zu sehen, auch mit Ufergraben.
Uferwall nur mit Erdreich wird meiner Meinung nach nicht fest genug. Evtl. muss man ja auch mal drüberlaufen. Aber auf gewachsenem Boden, ein wenig Mörtel und z.B. Pflastersteine sind doch relativ schnell und wenig aufwändig gesetzt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Ja, genau so soll es später aussehen. Es kommt ja noch Sand unter die Folie, der das ganze abrundet.

hm, Pflastersteine wären eine gute Lösung. Was mir aber immer noch unklar ist wäre der Schutz der Folie an dem Ufergraben. Wird dann zB. einfach über die Steine das Schutzfließ gelegt oder kommt da auch noch Sand drunter? Wenn man sich drauf stellt ist da ja schon ne große Belastung auf kleiner Fläche...
Ich lese mal deine Teichbaudoku

Grüße


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Also einen Beitrag muss ich jetzt noch verfassen...
Das hast du sehr schön hin bekommen ein aufrichtiges Kompliment von meiner Seite, echt toll gemacht. Das wäre auch noch ne Idee für mich, nur eine Seite mit Ufergraben, immerhin soll man ja den Teich noch sehen. Denke so ein Mäuerchen kann ich auch basteln.

Grüße


----------



## Kolja (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

freut mich, dass dir mein Teich gefällt. Es hat unglaublich Spaß gemacht ihn zu bauen. Und jetzt darf ich einen neuen planen. 

So ein Mäuerchen bekommst du auf jeden Fall hin. 



> Wird dann zB. einfach über die Steine das Schutzfließ gelegt oder kommt da auch noch Sand drunter?


Sand ist dann nicht mehr nötig. Ein vernünftiges 900-Vlies fängt das ab.


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Leute

Ich bin an der Lehmschicht angekommen. Echt heftig aber es war noch alles feucht genug. Nach ner Woche Sonnenschein werd ich da nichts machen...

Den Wall hab ich entfernt, es ging nicht so gut wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Leichtes Gefälle nach außen werde ich dann mit dem Sandschicht machen. Auf dem Foto ist gut der Graben in der Mitte zu sehen. Dieser ist bei 50cm Wasserhöhe. Denke bis 80cm komme ich. Tiefer und es wäre nur ein Loch.
größer möchte ich ihn nur sehr ungern machen. Das wird sonst alles sehr teuer. Die tiefste Zone kommt jetzt auf die andere Seite, als es vorher geplant war. Sonst wird er kaum tiefer als 60 oder 70. Sind die Schrägen so in Ordnung oder kann ich sie steiler machen? Die werden doch später auch mit Kies bedeckt oder ?

Es ist auch schon richtig was an Erdreich zusammen gekommen.
Hier mal der aktuelle Stand in Bildern.

Grüße Michael


----------



## bergi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael, 
auf dem Foto sieht es so aus, als ob du das noch viel steiler machen könntest, so in Richtung "U-Profil' (bzw. nicht ganz so krass, eher so "Chinesenhut"). Im Moment scheint mir, dass du eine zu große "Flachzone" hast, die dir dann mal komplett zuwachsen wird. 
Für Amphibienteiche oder reine Sumpfpflanzenanlagen ist so was ja nett, aber wenn du Wasser sehen willst, brauchst du auch Zonen, die so tief sind, dass dir nichts mehr vom Rand aus reinwandert. 
Den Aushub kannst du ansonsten ja auch zur Erhöhung des Randniveaus verwenden.

Wie schon gesagt: das Geld für einen Bagger würde ich mir nehmen... sonst machst du den Teich am Ende nicht so tief, wie du ihn möchtest, sondern so tief, wie es dein Rücken gerade noch schafft...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hm

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt. Einige Antworten zuvor wird mir geraten die Fachzone etwa 1m breit zu machen, du meinst es könnte weniger sein. 
Die breiteste Stelle ist etwa 80 cm bis die Steigung zur nächsten Ebene beginnt. Der äußere Rand wird auch noch abgeflacht (wegen Eisschäden), bzw. jetzt überlege ich, ob ich nicht die äußere Steigung mit der Sandschicht bewältigen sollte, die Pflanzzone wird ja dadurch sonst noch breiter...
Werde mir nochmals die Grundlagen durchlesen, vielleicht finden sich da Maße.

Zu meiner Verwunderung geht es mit dem Spaten wirklich gut und mein Rücken schmerzt hauptsächlich nur, weil ich die Kraft der Sonne unterschätzt habe ...
... und nen Arbeitskollegen hab ich noch ausgelacht, weil der vor zwei Tagen nen Sonnenbrand beim Buddeln bekam 

Danke für eure hilfreichen Tipps. zur Steigung werde ich mal sin, cos und tan fragen und mir eine kleine Schablone anfertigen, mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich das echt schwer schätzen lässt, oder das Foto ist nicht so aussagekräftig

Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,



> Sind die Schrägen so in Ordnung oder kann ich sie steiler machen? Die werden doch später auch mit Kies bedeckt oder ?


Welche Schrägen? Kies wird rutschen.

Für die Breite der einzelnen Stufen gibt es ja keine "Normmaße". Mir gefällt ein abwechslungsreicher Teich am besten. So dass ich die Stufen unterschiedlich breit und auch nicht durchgängig rundrum legen würde. So ist es auch möglich etwas mehr Platz für die Tiefe zu erhalten.

Hast du mal die gewünschte Wasserlinie ausgelotet und abgesteckt? Da ergeben sich manchmal ganz neue Einsichten.


----------



## mitch (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

schau mal das war mein erster Teich




da hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Rand / Wall. Die aufgeschüttete Erde habe ich immer wieder mit einem Handstampfer verdichtet - Schicht für Schicht - und es hat sehr lange gut gehalten. der Wall war an der basis ca. 100 cm breit / 60cm hoch.

um eine saubere Höhenlinie hinzubekommen würde ich am Rand pfosten einschlagen und ausnivellierte Latten anbringen, das erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein.

schau dir mal den Teich von Falco an: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35182 



> Die werden doch später auch mit Kies bedeckt oder ?


 nimm am besten nur den "Kabelsand". 

Ich war dieses WOE am Pflanzen rupfen  und mußte mal wieder feststellen das bei steinigem Untergrund die Pflanzen echt schlecht rausgehen, an den Stellen mit Sand ging es sehr leicht. . 

wenn du den Randbereich sehr groß machst werden die Pflanzen diesen Bereich innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Jahre erobert haben und die freie Wasseroberfläche geht gegen 0 - deshalb würde ich dir zu max 50cm Stufenbreite raten z.B.








Mai 2008:



August 2008:




juni2012:


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Ich habe die Pflanzzone nun verkleinert. Nicht zuletzt weil der Rand ja noch abgeschrägt wird und da auch noch was wächst, sondern auch weil ich sonst kaum eine große Tiefenzone bekomme.

Das Teichprofil von Beginn dieses Threads hab ich einfach verworfen und mache jetzt frei Schnautze.

zu den Fotoas:
Die unterschiedlichen Längen der Schrägen basieren auf dem natürlichen Gefälle. Der mittlere Bereich ist Waagerecht und gerade. Die erste Wurzel ist auch schon weg. Die zweite folgt wohl morgen. 
Die Äste markieren den Bereich, der auf dieser Höhe bleibt (50 cm Wassertiefe). Er ist etwa 1,2m lang. Habe ihn bewusst so klein gewählt, weil es hierfür kaum Pflanzen gibt. Eigentlich bleiben nur Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen. Der Rest wird weiter abgesenkt. Sieht das später gut aus, wenn der Teich mit der aktuellen Steigung so lange abfällt, bis 1m erreicht ist (da wo jetzt noch die Wurzel steht)? Das schaut so konstant aus, findet ihr nicht und einfach wie ein großes Loch mitten im Teich oder sollte ich doch eine komplette Ringzone von 50 cm anlegen?

Danke, dass ihr so engagiert dabei seid.

Hier die Bilder

Grüße Michael

Ps: Welche Tiefen würdet ihr noch hinzu fügen und wo?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Servus Michael,

bei meinem Teich macht der 50 cm Tiefenbereich den größten Anteil aus.
Ich habe sehr viel kleinwachsende Seerosen und die fühlen sich bei 50cm Tiefe sehr wohl.
Ich wollte halt mehrere verschiedene Seerosen als ein riesen Seerosenmonster das auch in
einer Tiefe von 1,2m wächst.
Natürlich ist das immer Geschmacksache.
Auch das __ Tausendblatt fühlt sich auf 50 cm sehr wohl und auch die ganzen Laichkräuter
bewohnen bei mir diese Fläche.
Was ich damit sagen will, mach die 50 cm Fläche nicht zu klein - bei mir geht sie ausserdem
rund um den Teich.
Nach den 50 cm Tiefe hab ich nur noch einen kleinen Bereich mit 80 cm der Rest geht bei
mir dann schon auf 1,3 m.
Allerdings würde ich bei Dir schon auch schauen, dass Du eine größere Fläche mit minimum
1 m Tiefe schaffst, auch wenn kein Fischbesatz angedacht ist.
Je mehr Volumen Du schaffst, desto stabiler wird Dein Teich.
Falls Du keinen Ufergraben machst solltest du natürlich schon eine größere Fläche für
die Flachwasserpflanzen einplanen (0 - 30 cm).
Da kommt es auch wieder darauf an, ob Du den Teich rundum zuwachsen lassen willst oder
von einer Seite evtl. freie Sicht haben willst.

LG Markus


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

also so ne Monsterseerose möchte ich auch nicht. Ne kleine Ist mir da auch lieber. Evtl. noch ein Schwimmpflanzenteppich den ich irgendwie "einsperren" kann. Ich lege großen Wert auf Artenvielfalt.
Nen Ufergraben möchte ich schon machen, auch wenn es etwas teurer und größer wird, aber Platz hab ich genug. Möglicherweise nicht ganz umlaufend aber das sehe ich wenn ich die Teichfolie endgültig bemessen kann und sehe, was sehr stark über steht.

Dann werde ich wohl die 50 cm Ebene noch etwas am Rand auslaufen lassen. Die Seerose sollte scheinbar in einen Pflanzkorb und der nimmt ja nicht viel Platz weg, passt so an den Rand.

Zu wuchern soll der Teich natürlich nicht, dazu läuft gerade ein Thema. Große und __ wuchernde Pflanzen kommen in den Hintergrund bzw. erst überhaupt nicht in Frage, Unterwasserpflanzen für Sauerstoff und Algenminimierung bleiben natürlich da außen vor. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

So

Nach nem erneuten Tag wieder der Zwischenstand mit Fotos

Die große Wurzel ist raus und die 80cm Wassertiefe habe ich begonnen. Die 50er Zone habe ich wieder mit Ästen markiert. SIe soll auf beiden Seiten noch etwas mit laufen in Richtung "tiefes" Gewässer. An den Rand kann ich gut ne Seerose einbringen und der Rest kann als Unterwasserwald zu wuchern.

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob der lange "Abhang" rund um die breite Teichstelle später nach was aussieht. Anders bekomme ich aber die 1m nicht. Denke die Steigung ist sogar 45°.
Hat das bei euch jemand so und würde vielleicht ein Foto einstellen?
Könnte ich um die Langeweile aus dieser Stelle zu nehmen vielleicht stellenweise kleine Stufen (etwa 20 cm breit 10 cm tief und 30 cm hoch) einbringen, wo ich dann nen dickeren Kieselstein mit ner Unterwasserpflanze dran drauf legen könnte. Dann wäre das nicht so ein kahler Abhang?
Oder besser die 50er Zone doch umlaufend und an dieser Stelle nur 10 cm breit?

Natürlich, die Fotos...

Grüße Michael


----------



## bergi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Michael,

zu "langweilig" wird ein Teich prinzipiell nicht. Eher zu kompliziert, mit zu vielen Materialien durcheinandergewurstelt (_da gibt es zum Teil ganz grässliche Dinge zu sehen, mit Figürchen, Betonkübeln, gestapeltem und gereihtem Großkies_ - :shock), oder - in ganz vielen Fällen - zu stark überwuchert, weil zu flach angelegt. 

In der Regel müsste man bei einer Situation wie der deiner eine *Stufe * (oder mehrere) einziehen. Einfach mit gestampfter Erde und Folie drüber mag funktionieren, wenn der Boden passt. Ich selbst würde immer eine Konstruktion *auf *der Folie vorziehen, weil das besser aussieht und besser zu kontrollieren ist. Für deinen Teich würde sich auf jeden Fall eine umlaufende Holzstufe anbieten, Fichtenbrett, 4 cm dick, verzapft oder verschraubt, natürlich gehen aber auch Steine, Beton etc..

Für den Bau heißt das: du kannst das Gefälle erst mal steil machen, dann Vlies und Folie drauf, und dann die Stufe einbauen, die dann mit Kies etc. aufgefüllt wird. Im Teich selbst hast du dann keine schrägen Flächen mehr.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Kolja (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

na du gräbst dich da ja gut durch.

Langweilig wird der Teich schon nicht werden. Kleine Stufen würde ich wegen der starken Faltenbildung nicht machen. An Hängen kann man auch Ufermatten mit Pflanztaschen anbringen, wenn es zu "langweilig" sein sollte. 
Ich möchte dir noch mal empfehlen, die Höhen einzumessen. Du hast in deinen ersten Beiträgen von Gefälle geschrieben. Das findet sich in deinen Beschreibungen und deinen Fotos nicht wieder. Die Höhen der Stufen werden sich ändern!


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Leute

Ich weiß nicht. Etwas fehlt mir da irgendwie. Ich mach die 50 er Zone rund herum aber nicht breit. Abgraben kann ich sie ja immer noch wenn ich deswegen nicht tief genug komme. Die Taschen gefallen mir nicht so.

Hallo Andrea

Auf den Fotos kommt das Gefälle schlecht rüber. Irgendwie wirkt auch der Teich etwas anders geformt, als er ist. Weiter weg kann ich mit der Kamera nicht, weil sonst immer ein Baum im Weg ist. Auf dem ersten Foto von gestern kannst du die Steigung am besten erkennen, wenn du die Länge der Schrägen vergleichst. Links die ist länger als die rechte. Links ist die endgültige Wassertiefe bei fast 0, rechts bei etwa 30 cm.

Es ist aber wirklich schwer zu erkennen wenn man es nicht live sieht, geb ich zu.

Ps: Mir fällt gerade ne gute Idee ein
Eine UW-Pflanze an einem Gummi befestigen und den Stein an einer unverrotbaren Schnur anbinden, ihn dann einfach auf gewünschte Tiefe hinunter lassen und oben an einer Pflanze oder einem anderen Kieselstein befestigen. Die Schnur könnte man noch in einer Falte verstecken oder den Kieselstein evtl. auch dort einklemmen. Die Schnur erkennt man sicherlich nicht lange und dann ist sie eingedreckt. So was könnte man sich basteln ohne viel aufwand und ist jederzeit beliebig einsetzbar oder änderbar... Mal sehen

Danke für eure Ideen
Grüße Michael


----------



## bergi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Eine UW-Pflanze an einem Gummi befestigen und den Stein an einer unverrotbaren Schnur anbinden, ihn dann einfach auf gewünschte Tiefe hinunter lassen und oben an einer Pflanze oder einem anderen Kieselstein befestigen. Die Schnur könnte man noch in einer Falte verstecken oder den Kieselstein evtl. auch dort einklemmen. Die Schnur erkennt man sicherlich nicht lange und dann ist sie eingedreckt. So was könnte man sich basteln ohne viel aufwand und ist jederzeit beliebig einsetzbar oder änderbar... Mal sehen



Ja um Himmelswillen - ist dir langweilig? Du könntest z.B. auch Ameisen in die Hälften von Überraschungseiern setzen und mit Zahnstochern und Brillenputztüchern kleine Segel dran befestigen...


----------



## Kolja (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

das Gefälle ist irgendwie schlecht zu erkennen ohne Latten oder Schnur. Aber Hauptsache der Rand ist waagerecht. 
Die Unterwasserpflanzen kannst du auch ohne Schnur am Stein festgebunden einfach reinwerfen. Das klappt schon. Bei mir ist __ Hornkraut auch ohne Stein unten.


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi noch mal

Also gestern etwas weiter gegraben und ich musste feststellen dass ich 1m erreichen könnte. Allerdings nur ein Kreis mit einem Durchmesser von 50 cm. Das ist ja nicht der Sinn, das wäre ja nur ne Schlamm- und Substrat-Sammelstelle. Und das schon bei einem Gefälle von etwa 45°, was ja auch alles andere als ideal ist.
Die 80 cm sind doch schon wesentlich größer vertreten. Da sollten es locker 2qm sein.

Was spricht dagegen ihn so zu lassen? Welche Auswirkungen könnte das haben?

Fotos folgen, wenn ich alles auf 80er Niveau gebracht habe

Grüße Michael


----------



## bergi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

In der Regel müsste man bei einer Situation wie der deiner eine Stufe (oder mehrere) einziehen, *um auf eine sinnvoll große Tiefenzone *zu kommen. Einfach mit gestampfter Erde und Folie drüber mag funktionieren, wenn der Boden passt. Ich selbst würde immer eine Konstruktion auf der Folie vorziehen, weil das besser aussieht und besser zu kontrollieren ist. Für deinen Teich würde sich auf jeden Fall eine umlaufende Holzstufe anbieten, Fichtenbrett, 4 cm dick, verzapft oder verschraubt, natürlich gehen aber auch Steine, Beton etc..

Für den Bau heißt das: du kannst das Gefälle erst mal steil machen, dann Vlies und Folie drauf, und dann die Stufe einbauen, die dann mit Kies etc. aufgefüllt wird. Im Teich selbst hast du dann keine schrägen Flächen mehr.


----------



## Kolja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

wofür brauchst du so eine große 80-Zone? Ich würde die nur als Ausstiegshilfe an einer Stelle machen. Dann hast du genug für einen Meter Tiefe.


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

So ne große zone mit 80 brauch ich nicht, nur sie ergibt sich halt aus dem Rest. Zur besseren Darstellung habe ich mal eine Zeichnung angefertigt, die alles besser darstellt, als die Fotos.


----------



## mitch (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo michael,

dein Untergrund hat anscheinend große Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Boden, da geht es auch steiler. Ein größeres volumem gibt der Teichbiologie mehr Stabilität.


es geht auch so:


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Ich erkläre den Aushub hiermit offiziell für beendet. Eine Wassertiefe von 1m habe ich erreicht, wenn auch nur in einem Loch mit einem Durchmesser von 50cm. Ab 80 cm wird der Boden übrigens richtig Steinig und nur noch mit der Kreuzhacke geht es voran. Das war echt übel. Glücklicherweise ist die Fläche so klein. Da geht das noch

Jetzt ist der nächste Schritt das umliegende Gelände, welches ja noch begradigt werden und auf Wasserebene gebracht werden muss. Der Ufergraben wird danach angelegt.

Ich gebe aber keine Garantie, dass ich nicht doch noch die tiefe Zone erweitere indem ich die Schräge steiler mache oder den Teich möglicherweise noch auf beiden Seiten etwas breiter mache. Es erscheint mir irgendwie so "Hauptsache 1m Tiefe erreicht"...

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand. Zur besseren Erkennung der Ausmaße habe ich eine Bleiwaage mit 2m rein gelegt. Sie liegt auf beiden Seiten übrigens genau auf der 50 cm Zone.

Kritik ist natürlich wie immer erwünscht, also nur zu...

Grüße Michael

Ps: 
Hallo Mitch, 
die Tiefe könnte ich so natürlich sehr viel besser erreichen und auch deutlich mehr Volumen schaffen aber mir persönlich gefällt so etwas nicht so... Es wirkt einfach zu rechtwinklig und wirkt dadurch auch unnatürlicher.
Soll natürlich keine Beleidigung sein hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel. Dein Teich ist auch hübsch anzusehen. Wenn ich wüsste, dass ich später bis zu dieser Tiefe nichts sehen kann, wegen der der Klarheit des Wassers, dann würde ich das natürlich machen.


----------



## Kolja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

sieht doch gut aus.
Und wenn du den Rand fertig hast, siehst du ja  auch das komplette Ausmaß und kannst evtl. noch über erneutes Graben nachdenken.


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Leute

Nach längerer Abstinenz melde ich mich heute wieder mit großen Fortschritten.
Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, habe ich sämtlichen Aushub des Teichs dem späteren Wasserstand angeglichen. Der Gartenschlauch stellt in etwa den Randbereich des Wassers nach Vollendung der endgültigen Uferschräge dar. Es sind umlaufend etwas weniger als 20m.
Zum Vergleich auch wieder die 2m Wasserwaage. 
Der große Erdwall ist auf der Südseite und hier wird die breiteste Stelle des Ufergrabens sein (aber nicht mehr als 1m). Dieser wird dann an den kurzen Seiten immer schmäler bis sie auf der Seite ohne Niveauausgleich etwa bei 20cm an gelangen wird. Mit abnehmender Breite ist es geplant, dass auch hier die Pflanzenhöhe im gesamten abnimmt. Einzelne Ausnahmen werden natürlich eingeplant, damit es nicht so langweilig monoton verläuft. 
Somit ist der Großer Erdwall, der Breite Ufergraben und die hohe Bepflanzung auf der Südseite und spendet dem Wasser zusätzlich Schatten.

Woraus ich den Uferwall mache, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Zuerst dachte ich an breite Beeteinfassungssteine mit 8cm Breite, 1m Länge und etwa 20 cm Tiefe. Das sollte ausreichen um nicht wieder abzusacken (in Mörtel gesetzt). Allerdings möchte ich auch nicht so einen schmalen Pfad, denn spätere Reinigungsaktionen und Pflanzenrückschnitt werden zur Balanceübung. Eine Betonwand mit Verschalung scheidet ebenfalls aus wegen dem Arbeitsaufwand. Ich denke ich werde zusehen, dass ich gleich die passenden Steine Bekomme, die 20 cm höhe und 20cm Breite haben. Das dürfte ein gutes Mittelmaß sein.

An die Folienkosten habe ich natürlich auch schon gedacht.  Ohne allem, also nur im Wasser wird sie 6mx8,2 m werden. Somit scheiden die 7,6m Folie aus, sofern ein Ufergraben angelegt wird. Ich muss schon zu 9,15m breiten greifen, was in der Gestaltung natürlich extremen Freiraum gibt. Evtl. nach Hochrechnung der Folienmaße sogar eine "kostenlose Vergrößerung" des Teiches

Ich bin mir allerdings unschlüssig, ob ich den Ufergraben tatsächlich in den Breiten anlegen und wirklich umlaufend gestalten soll, was denkt ihr darüber? Ist das nicht zuviel des Guten?

Und hier noch die Bilder aus verschiedenen Perspektiven, 
Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

da bist du ja gut weitergekommen.  Und es ist so ordentlich. So eine Baustelle habe ich noch nie gehabt. 

Ich würde den Ufergraben nicht umlaufend machen. Ein Stück von dem man direkt die Wasserfläche sieht und evtl. __ Molche, Libellenlarven etc. beobachten kann, wäre mir wichtig. Ansonsten "verschwindet" der Teich im Pflanzengürtel.

Zur Uferwallbefestigung wollte ich diese unsäglichen Pflanzsteine nehmen, die man ja auch noch mit Aushub füllen kann. Das sollte genug Stabilität geben.

Regnet es bei dir gar nicht? Alles sieht so trocken und unmatschig aus? Hier ist im Moment schlecht graben bzw. nur durch den Garten laufen, alles matscht.


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Andrea

Naja, so viel Werkzeug muss ich ja nicht weg räumen.

Doch, es regnet auch bei mir. Allerdings die letzten Tage nur wenig und der Boden ist stark Lehmhaltig. Das bedeutet, wenig Wasser kann einziehen und das eingezogene Wasser unter den ersten 5cm Lehm bleibt gespeichert. Zusätzlich geben die hohen Bäume herum viel Schatten (denke die 5 Std. Sonne kann ich gerade so erfüllen). Das erklärt, warum ich so eine feuchte, mit __ Moos bedeckte Wiese um meinen Teich habe. Das __ Pfennigkraut wächst schon von selbst überall hier. Selbst nach zwei Jahren ohne Rasen mähen konnte ich hier ohne viel Mühe mit dem Rasenmäher durch (zumindest größtenteils). Das Moos ist zu dicht für Gras o.ä. Es passt gut als Teichumgebung und gestaltet den Übergang auf natürliche Weise besser, als ich es je künstlich anlegen könnte...

Genug OT, also von dir ein eindeutiges "Nein".
Meine Beweggründe für einen umlaufenden Ufergraben war eigentlich die natürliche Ufergestaltung, ohne sichtbare Teichfolie.

Nun gut, nächster Plan:
Dann doch kleinere Teichfolie (7,6m Breite). An der breiten und tiefen Stelle des Teichs bleiben mir dann abzüglich je 50cm Folie für den Rand noch etwa 60 cm. Das wird zum Flachen Bereich natürlich deutlich mehr (mindestens 1m schmäler und 50cm höher). Da könnte ich den Ufergraben breiter machen. Immer noch auf die Seite der Aüfschüttung. Rund herum nur 5cm breit (eigentlich dann die normale Saugsperre, nur mit Fruchtbarer Erde) und diesen schmalen Streifen mit Pfennigkraut bepflanzen. Das bleibt niedrig, wächst sicherlich auch auf der Ufermatte und passt ins natürliche Bild das Gartens.

Kann man das so machen, Saugsperre mit Ufermatte und wirklich kleinwüchsiger Bepflanzung? natürlich weiterhin verbunden mit dem eigentlichen Ufergraben?

Grüße Michael


Ps: Noch ne Skizze beigefügt


----------



## bergi (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael, 
toller Fortschritt - du hast dich also auch ohne Bagger auf eine akzeptable Tiefe durchgewühlt!

Eine ("die") Frage: warum überhaupt an Ufermatte (die ja auch kein Schmuckstück ist...) etc. denken? Warum lässt du den Teich nicht einfach ganz gleichmäßig bis zu deiner "Gartenschlauchgrenze" hin auslaufen? Das Gefälle wird dadurch doch so sanft, dass das Substrat von selbst drauf liegenbleibt? 
Bzw. kannst du den Randbereich bis zu einer steileren "Stufe" hin auslaufen lassen. Ob dann in der Mitte auf der Folie tatsächlich Substrat liegt, ist ja Wurst.
Die Kapillarsperre machst du z.B. mit einer Plastik-Mähkante, die du in ein paar Mini-Betonfundamente setzt, das Ganze so gut ausgemessen, dass nur ein paar Millimeter über "NN"rausgucken. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Stefan

Ja, es hat funktioniert. Alles noch heil im Rücken.
Sehr gut, noch ein Vorschlag, nur her damit. Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich diesen nicht wirklich verstehe. Du meinst ich soll den Uferwall einfach so flach gestalten, dass nicht runter fällt und einfach die Teichfolie mit Sand bedecken? Das wird doch alles runter gespült, wenn es regnet. Oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?
Der Teichrand wird noch bis zum Gartenschlauch abgeflacht. Etwa 35° und mit Sand bedeckt. Mir geht es mit diesen Matten hauptsächlich um den Teil der Folie, der aus dem Wasser heraus ragt. Mit der Ufermatte wird der schön von __ Moos überzogen und alles was unnatürlich ist wird versteckt.

Grüße Michael



Ps:

Ach, sorry
Ich glaube ich steh auf der Leitung.

Du meinst sicherlich den Ufergraben mit der Ufermatte aber diese dann am schmalen Bereich enden lassen und den schmalen (werde wohl nur 5cm breite Beeteinfassungsplatten verwenden) Uferwall einfach von dem __ Pfennigkraut überwachsen lassen. 
Die Idee ist natürlich deutlich günstiger. Das Pfennigkraut wächst relativ schnell über die 5cm Hürde und verwurzelt sich auf der Wasserseite wieder im Sand, der ja unter der Wasseroberfläche nicht mehr abgetragen wird. Dadurch bekomme ich auch einen Pflanzenteppich, der ja nicht extra mit Ufermatten belegt sein muss. Wasser kommt auch so vom Hauptteil des Ufergrabens dort hin. Pfennigkraut benötigt ja nicht sooo viel Wasser.

Echt gute Idee, (sofern ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe)


----------



## bergi (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Michael, 
ganz klar - Teichfolie darf natürlich nirgenwo rausschauen, das sieht bekloppt aus. In den tiefsten Zonen allerdings sieht man das kaum, und die Folie veralgt auch relativ flott.

Es schleicht sich hier offenbar so langsam die Meinung ein, ohne "Ufermatten" ginge es nicht. Bevor "NG" diese seltsamen Matten rausgebracht hat, hat man halt auch ganz normal mit einem mäßigen Gefälle und - nötigenfalls - Stufen im Profil gearbeitet. Ich persönlich mag so ein Kunstoffzeugs nicht wirklich - mal abgesehen vom "notwendigen Übel" der Folie selbst, weder ästhetisch, noch technisch (eingemörtelter Kunstoffrasen, aber hallo).

Substrat wird nicht einfach so runtergespült, *weder über noch unter Wasser*, wenn das Gefälle stimmt. Hast du mal einen Kieshaufen "in der Natur" angeschaut, welche krassen Steilwände da jahrelang bestehen bleiben? Reinen Sand würde ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt nehmen, sondern mit etwas Kies anreichern... andererseits, wenn du in einem Sandgebiet bist, solltest du mit dem arbeiten, was die Umgebung hergibt, das sieht im Zweifelsfall immer am besten aus. 

Einen "Uferwall" --- wozu so was? Was du wirklich haben musst, ist natürlich eine Kapillarsperre, und entsprechend flache Pflanzzonen sind auch wichtig, für diese Art Naturteich. Aber solche Wülste in der Teichlandschaft ... nicht wirklich wichtig oder schmückend, oder? Wenn dein Teich in in einem Maisfeld stehen sollte, müsste man sich vielleicht mit der Wasserführung von außen etwas mehr Mühe geben, aber bei deiner idyllischen Parklandschaft...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## meinereiner (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Nachdem hier im Forum immer wieder schlecht gestaltete Uferzonen zu sehen sind, und sich offenbar andere an diesen orientieren, hier nun mal mein Vorschlag:

Umlaufenden Ufergraben auf jeden Fall. 
Ufermatte nicht notwendig wenn man die Uferzone richtig gestaltet (Siehe Bild, unterstes Beispiel).
In den Ufergraben (und die ganze Uferzone nur Kies).
Hinter die Kapillarsperre auch Kies.

Dazu ein paar Erklärungen zu dem unteren Beispiel (mit dem Kiesufer):
Mit den Brettern (unter der Folie) verhindert man, dass der Kies abrutscht.
Die Bretter sind kesseldruckimprägnierte Bretter. Diejenigen welche in das Erdreich als Stütze für die horizontal verlegten Bretter dienen, habe ich unten spitz zugesägt, damit man sie einfacher in den Boden einschlagen kann. Die horizontal verlegten Bretter sind einfach an die 'Stützen' angelegt. Nichts verschraubt oder genagelt, das ist nicht notwendig
(darauf achten, dass keine allzu scharfen Kanten vorhanden sind). Darüber kommt dann noch das Vlies (und später die Folie).

Es entsteht ein flaches Ufer ohne dass die Folie sichtbar ist (und der Sonne ausgesetzt ist).
Damit ist auch keine Ufermatte notwendig.
Pflanzen können durch den Kies gut durchwurzeln, und wenn die Pflanzen mal zu viel werden, kann man diese auch wieder relativ einfach aus dem Kies entfernen (bei Erde ist das schwieriger und zudem eine ziemliche Sauerei). Ich hatte den Ufergraben selber am Anfang mit Lehmerde aufgefüllt, und dann Jahre später durch Kies ersetzt.
Man kann ja an den Stellen die man bepflanzt Erde mit reintun, aber sonst würde ich davon Abstand nehmen.

Den Ufergraben auch mit Kies auffüllen. Wenn der Ufergraben groß genug ausfällt, kann man dort auch 'Trittsteine' platzieren, die dann bedingt durch den Kiesuntergrund an Ort und Stelle bleiben.

Die Folie hinter dem Ufergraben senkrecht nach oben enden lassen. Dies ist dann die Kapillarsperre. Die würde ich anfangs auch noch nicht zu knapp abschneiden, da sich der Untergrund bestimmt noch senken wird. Besonders in deinem Fall, da dieser durch die Aufschüttung noch nicht genug verdichtet ist.
Hinter der Kapillarsperre wäre Kies auch nicht schlecht. Das stabilisiert die Uferzone. Darunter würde ich auch noch eine Unkrautfolie einbauen, zur Stabilisierung, und um die Pflanzen aus der Umgebung zurückzuhalten. Außerdem wird es dadurch einfacher die Kapillarsperre zu inspizieren (falls doch mal eine Pflanze versucht darüber zu wurzeln).

Die Grafik mit dem Kiesufer ist leider in horizontaler Richtung etwas gestaucht, so dass das Ufer steiler aussieht als es wirklich ist.

Das Ganze 'funktioniert' bei mir übrigens seit 15 Jahren.





Servus
 Robert


----------



## Kolja (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,



> Meine Beweggründe für einen umlaufenden Ufergraben war eigentlich die natürliche Ufergestaltung, ohne sichtbare Teichfolie.


Hier gibt es ein Missverständnis. Der Ufergraben bietet nur die Möglichkeit einen Bereich mit nährstoffreichem Substrat von dem übrigen nährstoffarmen Teich abzutrennen. Hier wachsen dann die Pflanzen natürlich besonders gut. Um eine vernünftige Randgestaltung mit Kapillarsperre kommst du auch beim Ufergraben nicht herum.
Die Ufermatte wird eingesetzt, um das Wasser vom Teich in den Ufergraben zu saugen. Deshalb müssen hier auch die richtigen Höhen beachtet werden. An anderen Stellen ist sie nicht unbedingt erforderlich, hier genügt auch eine Folienabdeckung mit Substrat.

Das Ufer kann schön flach auslaufen, so dass die Bepflanzung in die Umgebung übergeht. 

Thema: Teichfolie. Es gibt Teichfolien in allen Größen auf Maß. Ich habe meine von Naturagart es gibt aber auch andere Anbieter die dies anbieten. Mit der Suchfunktion hier müssten diese zu finden sein.

Zur Randgestaltung würde ich mich hier noch mal ein wenig umsehen. Das macht jeder anders. Mir gefallen vielfältige Ufer am besten.


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Leute,

danke für die Tips

Ich muss zugeben ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt.
Aber Stefan hat schon recht, dass man fast denken könnte, dass es ohne Ufermatte fast nichts mehr geht.

Was toll anzusehen ist an dem Ufergraben mit Ufermatte ist eben die wuchernde Wasserpflanzen-Vegetation. Ich finde einfach, dass so etwas durchaus schmückend wirkt. Wahrscheinlich ist die Blütenpracht auch für verschiedenste Insekten interessant und der ein oder andere Teichbewohner fühlt sich darin geschützt. Der Uferwall dazwischen stört mich schon etwas. Richtig schmückend ist der nicht wirklich, das gebe ich zu aber eben ein notwendiges Übel dafür. Wenn __ Moos drüber gewachsen ist, dann ist er aber gut integriert. Ich denke etwas davon, nämlich den Hauptteil neben der Flachzone, werde ich dennoch umsetzen. Mehr ist vielleicht auch zu pflegeaufwändig. Was gut wächst, das hört so schnell auch nicht mehr auf, bis es alles eingenommen hat, was verfügbar ist.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mir über andere Möglichkeiten kaum Gedanken gemacht habe, so fixiert war ich auf diese Ufermatten.

Die (aktuell) beste Ergänzung zu diesem mittlerweile doch recht kleinen Ufergraben ist die Idee mit dem normalen Substrat, wobei ich hier gerne mal eine Skizze hätte, ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich Verlegesand o.ä. über den Teichrand schütte und mit einer Saugsperre enden lasse, dann saugt das Substrat doch auch Wasser aus dem Teich bis es an der Saugsperre nicht mehr weg kann. Das hab ich doch richtig verstanden?
Gut, wenn etwas groben Kies mit diesem Verlegesand bedecke, dann glaub ich einfach mal, dass dieser auch dort bleibt. Reinen Kies möchte ich nicht verwenden. Sieht nicht unbedingt schlecht aus, aber ist nicht so mein Geschmack. Außerdem besteht da immer die Gefahr (zugegeben es dauert etwas), dass durch jegliche Insekten und Pflanzenreste der Hohlraum im Kies langsam zur Saugfalle wird.

Aktuell bin ich auf dem Stand:
Ufergraben neben der Flachwasserzone bleibt und der Rest wird mit Sand bedeckt, auf dass dieser sich schnell begrünt. Nach einer Skizze suche ich jetzt mal, damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann.

Danke bei eurer Unterstützung, bis jetzt war alles so einfach nur der Rand (so kommt es mir vor) benötigt etwas mehr Überlegung...

Grüße Michael, der gerne weiter Tips erhält


----------



## Kolja (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,



> nur der Rand (so kommt es mir vor) benötigt etwas mehr Überlegung...


Ja, der Rand ist das Schwierigste, besonders wenn man ihn möglichst natürlich in die Umgebung integrieren möchte. 

Ja, wie gesagt, auch der Ufergraben hat einen Rand und will vernünftig angeschlossen werden. Im Prinzip geht es nur darum, dass die Folie senkrecht über dem Wasserspiegel heraussteht, so dass kein Wasser rauslaufen kann und mit der Folie oder anders verhindert wird, dass Boden/Nährstoffe von außen eingespült werden. 
Die Skizzen von Robert z.B. funktionieren auch ohne Kies und zeigen wie die Folie stehen sollte. Annett hat in ihrem Album weitere Zeichnungen zur Randgestaltung. 



> Was toll anzusehen ist an dem Ufergraben mit Ufermatte


Beim Ufergraben ist das fette Substrat die Hauptsache und nicht die Ufermatte, die nur die Saugverbindung darstellt. Ein gut bewachsener Uferwall kann aber auch sehr natürlich aussehen. Ich mag ihn an einigen Stellen am Teich, nur nicht rundherum.


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Andrea

Ja, das habe ich schon gesehen. Übrigens klick ich mich immer wieder gerne durch deine Fotos, das ist dir sehr gut gelungen. Besonders das Steinufer hebt sich gut ab. So etwas würde mir auch noch gefallen, nur habe ich kein Ufer , das höher liegt als das Wasser. Wäre natürlich möglich gewesen, aber dann hätte ich den Aushub abtransportieren müssen und deutlich mehr graben. Bei dir integriert sich das echt prima.

Ich habe jetzt schon Vorstellungen rund herum normale Saugsperre hinter einem sanft verlaufenden, mit Sand bedeckten Wall, der dann mit __ Pfennigkraut oder was sonst noch kommt bewächst. Da ich die Steinreihen herum zwar praktisch jedoch nicht unbedingt schön finde Werde ich wohl die senkrecht hochstehende Folie von beiden Seiten mit etwas Beton stabilisieren, der nur minimal sichtbar ist (zumindest sein soll). Der Ufergraben endet mit der selben Technik, wobei der Aushub hoffentlich die __ Farne annimmt und von ihnen bedeckt wird. Ein paar Kalksandstein-Brocken, die Ausgegrabenen Wurzeln darin versteckt und das ganze wird sicherlich ein gutes Rückzugsgebiet für die Tiere.

So heute besorg ich ne Rüttelplatte um alles noch etwas fester zu bekommen und dann kann der Uferwall für den Ufergraben gemauert werden und der Graben selbst ausgehoben werden. Soweit mal die Planung denn nebenbei möchte die hässliche Betonterrasse mit Dichtschlämme isoliert und mit schweren 4cm dicken Betonplatten belegt werden. Fliesen scheinen immer wieder zu reißen nach 15 Jahren aber ich schweife schon wieder ab...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Das mit der Rüttelplatte (90kg) ist nicht so gelaufen, wie ich gedacht habe. Der neue Boden hat sich gerade mal um 2-3 cm gesetzt, aber dafür ist jetzt alles gerade. Der getrocknete Lehm ist sehr hart. Trotzdem glaube ich, dass es die richtige Entscheidung war mit stärkerem Gerät auf zu laufen. Nur Fußfest wäre sicher zu schwach.

Gestern habe ich Pflanzsteine (33x24x20) gekauft um damit den Uferwall anzulegen. 24cm Breite ist gut begehbar. Befüllen werde ich sie mit Lehmboden. Die obersten 5cm wohl mit Beton, damit ich einen leichten Hügel formen kann. Geplant ist der Wall auf 5cm über max. Wasserstand.

Und auf geht`s,
Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

das hört sich doch gut an. Da bist du doch mit deinen Überlegungen schön weitergekommen.

Das dir mein Teichbau gefällt, freut mich. Ich habe die Hauptarbeit eigentlich in die Randgestaltung gesteckt und jetzt so zugewachsen, sieht es genau so aus, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Ich profitiere auch von deine Überlegungen für meinen dritten Teich. Also schreib bloß deine Erfahrungen weiter auf. Verdichten muss ich auch und wie gesagt, die Pflanzsteine habe ich geplant.

Noch ein Tipp: die Folie erst abschneiden, wenn du mit dem Rand ganz zufrieden bist und auch einige Zeit vergangen ist und sich alles gesetzt hat.

Viel Spaß beim Weiterbauen


----------



## bergi (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo ihr, 
na, das läuft ja munter weiter  !

Ein kleiner Einwurf noch: 

Meiner Erfahrung nach - immerhin auch so schlappe 30 Jahre Teichbau - ist es nicht wirklich notwendig, extrem "fettes" Substrat zu verwenden. Was heißt überhaupt "fett" - stickstoff- und phosphatreich, also tatsächlich als z.B. landwirtschaftlicher Boden aufgedüngt - ist sicher eni No-Go für den Teich. 
Lehmzuschlag macht schon Sinn, Lehm speichert gut alle möglichen Pflanzennährstoffe, und natürlich sieht er ähnlich wie "Fett" aus --- aber von Haus aus ist er erstmal nicht nährstoffreich, sondern nur pflanzenfreundlich. 
Kompost will man eher nicht im Teich haben, Torf nur für spezielle Arten in der Sumpfzone.

Für einige Pflanzen (Seerosen) ist Lehm ziemlich wichtig, viele andere - darunter die schönsten - kommen mit einem ganz simplen Sand-Kies-Gemisch am besten zurecht.

In Konsequenz: Für schönen Pflanzenwuchs am Teich braucht man keinen Ufergraben mit fetter Erde...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Michael der 2. (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Andrea, ok, ich werde dann alles weiter posten. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du so vor hast, aber frag ruhig, wenn dich etwas genauer interessiert.

Stefan, also du meinst so ein Ufergraben wäre unnötig? So entnehme ich es einfach mal. Ganz ehrlich bin ich auch schon auf den Gedanken gekommen. Die hohen Bäume bei mir drum herum werden sicherlich für Nährstoffeintrag sorgen. Sicherlich muss ich später ein Netz verwenden. Die andere Überlegung wäre
- Für etwas Ufergraben c.a. 1m breit und 3m lang benötige ich keine extra Folie
- Nur Fließ und Ufermatten kommen extra hinzu
- Ich könnte den Pflanzzone davor einfach abfallen lassen und könnte etwas mehr Volumen bekommen also aus der 30er und 50er Stufe gleich alles auf 80 abfallen lassen. da diese tiefe dort bereits erreicht ist auch hier keine "Folienverschwendung"


Grüße Michael


----------



## bergi (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Michael, 

ja, für üppigen Pflanzenwuchs ist ein Ufergraben nicht nötig. Irgendwie hat mal jemand mit dieser Art Graben experimentiert, und dann wurde fast ein Dogma draus. 
Mir scheint da - wie beschrieben - ein Missverständnis in Sachen "fetter Boden" vorzuliegen.

Warum meinst du, dass du immer noch Ufermatten benötigst? 
Wenn es dir um mehr Volumen geht, wirst du um Stufen nicht herumkommen. Du kannst die sicher aus Brettern unter der Folie formen, ich persönlich würde die Bretter auf der Folie verarbeiten, wahrscheinlich als umlaufenden Ring (= selbststabilisierend) , z.B. 30 cm hoch. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## tomsteich (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo,

ein Dogma ist es sicher nicht. Es kommt auf die Verwendung an.

Wenn jemand ohnehin Pflanzen in den Teich setzt, dann braucht er für das Wachstum dort ja auch etwas Nährstoffe. Da mag der Ufergraben nicht unbedingt notwendig sein.

Gedacht ist dieser hauptsächlich, um das nährstoffarme Wasser des vegetationslosen Schwimmbereichs von dem nährstoffreichen des UG zu trennen. Gegen Muttererde, Dünger, etc. im Ufergraben spricht da absolut nichts, da es ja keinen Wasserfluss in Richtung Teich gibt (nur umgekehrt). 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Thomas, 
ja, bei einem Teich mit vegetationsfreiem Schwimmbereich macht ein Ufergraben natürlich Sinn. 

Andererseits ist auch in diesem Fall der Ufergraben ja gerade zur Reinigung des Wassers von Stickstoff und Phosphat (um den Algen die Basis zu nehmen) gedacht. Ein aktives Einbringen von diesen Stoffen in den Ufergraben durch Dünger und Muttererde ist auch dann nicht unbedingt die Richtung, in die man will. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Stefan

Ich glaube du hast mich überzeugt (nicht überredet) den Ufergraben sein zu lassen. Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass das Pflanzenwachstum zu viel Arbeit macht in diesem Bereich. Schließlich hab ich schon viel Arbeit im Garten. Die Stufen aus Holz o.ä. lass ich dann lieber sein. Ist unpraktisch wenn ich mal einsteigen muss, so wichtig ist mir das auch nicht, es wäre nur ein positiver Nebeneffekt gewesen.
Denke ich werde dann aus dem Rest der Folie (es sind dann etwa 1,3m, die abgeschnitten werden müssten) einen Flachwasserbereich anlegen, indem Tiere noch besser aussteigen können und nicht direkt auf der Wiese stehen. Außerdem können da Vögel dann besser baden.
Jetzt muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, was ich mit 12 Pflanzsteinen mache (33x24x20). Könnte ich die irgendwie im Teich als bepflanzte Insel (oder Hügel unter Wasser) auftürmen oder wird da der Druck schon zu groß? sie sind nicht unbedingt schwer aber haben schon ihr Gewicht und dann noch gestapelt und mit Sand befüllt ...
Oder habt ihr ne andere Idee für ihre Verwendung? Um den Teich setzen und Uferbepflanzung einsetzen möchte ich nicht, das würde dem natürlichen Aussehen widersprechen.
Hab evtl. schon daran gedacht die Pflanzenausdehnung zu begrenzen, indem ich sie in der Höhe halbiere, in die Pflanzzonen einbringe und darin die Pflanzen setze, Natürlich den Rand dünn bedeckt, damit man sie nicht mehr sieht

Lasst eurer Kreativität freien Lauf, 
Grüße Michael


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

also ich bin absolut überzeugt vom Ufergraben.
Natürlich ist ein Ufergraben kein zwingendes Muss, jedoch wird sich das Pflanzenwachstum
der Feuchtbereichplanzen im nährstoffarmen Teich sehr in Grenzen halten.
Es ist einfach von Natur aus so gewollt, dass die meisten Pflanzen Nährstoffe zum 
Wachsen brauchen.
Also wundere Dich dann bitte nicht wenn Du Feuchtbereichpflanzen in den Teich setzt und
diese dann eingehen oder nur vor sich hinkümmern.
Ausser Du bringst zusätzlich Nährstoffe in den Teich ein, dann hast Du aber mit ziemlicher
Sicherheit hauptsächlich grünes Wasser, da auch Algen nährstoffreiches Wasser lieben.

Also ich hab da so meine Bedenken bei der Lösung die Du nun favorisierst.

LG Markus


----------



## tomsteich (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Stefan,

Du verwirrst da schon ziemlich mit Deinen Empfehlungen, ohne die Funktionsweise eines Ufergrabens auch nur annähernd zu kennen. Eventuell verwechselst Du diese auch mit dem Filtergraben(?). Ein Ufergraben hat keine Reinigungsfunktion. 


@Michael:

Aus Erfahrung macht der UG wesentlich weniger Arbeit, als die beiden Bereiche nicht zu trennen. Sollten Deine Pflanzen im Teich nicht genug wachsen, kannst Du nicht viel unternehmen, bzw erhöhst die Gefahr eines zusätzlichen Algenwachstums. In der fetten Muttererde des UG wachsen die Pflanzen fast von alleine und falls Du Fische einsetzt, fressen diese auch nichts weg.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Es ist einfach von Natur aus so gewollt, dass die meisten Pflanzen Nährstoffe zum
> Wachsen brauchen.



Hallo Markus

Also, genau da liegt in etwa mein Problem. Der Ufergraben macht dann Sinn, wenn keine Nährstoffe im Wasser sind und deswegen fast der einzige Pflanzenwuchs stattfindet. Nachdem ich jetzt aber mal längere Zeit am Teich arbeite fällt mir auf, dass doch jetzt schon einige Blätter drin landen, sogar Äpfel ;-)
Da jetzt noch volle Blätterpracht an den Bäumen angesagt ist, kann ich mir in etwa vorstellen, wie es im Herbst aussieht. Da ich aber keine Bäume entfernen will und der Teich einfach hier gut rein passt im naturbelassen Teil, wird das Wasser wohl nicht so nährstoffarm bleiben und die Pflanzen vielleicht doch gut wachsen. Einige Äste ragen gerade an den Rand des Wassers, also eigentlich zu dicht.
Ich lass mal noch alles auf mich wirken.

habe mal eine Fotoserie gemacht, wie viel Teichfolie übersteht und abgeschnitten werden müsste. Eingelegt reicht die Folie bis zu dem Meter und der Richtlatte. Sind an der Flachzone über 2m. Wenn der UG weg fällt, dann könnte ich den Teich im Beriech der Flachwasserzonen noch fast um 2m erweitern. Das würde ich dann aber auf der Gegenüberliegenden Seite tun, nicht da, wo jetzt der Meter und die Richtlatte liegen. Wäre die andere Alternative.

Grüße Michael

Ps. Der Uferrand ist jetzt abgeflacht


----------



## tomsteich (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

Du hast insofern recht, dass ein zu nährstoffarmer Teich bei Deiner Teichgrösse eher ein Luxusproblem ist, welches mit oder ohne UG nicht auftreten wird. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen in beiden Fällen auch (Unterwasser-)Pflanzen in den Teich zu setzen.

Das Problem mit einfallendem Laub ist mit Pflanzen alleine aber auch nicht zu lösen. Im Herbst empfehle ich ein Laubschutznetz zu spannen, was bei der Größe auch kein großer Aufwand ist. Ein Skimmer hilft schon mal zu verhindern, dass ein Großteil der Blätter (oder Blütenstaubs) zu Boden sinkt, was zu verstärkter Algenblüte führt. 

Ich bin ein Leidensgenosse, d.h. mein Teich ist auch umrahmt von großen Büschen und Bäumen. Von daher kann ich Deine Befürchtungen bestätigen. Da fällt eigentlich von Frühjahr bis Herbst irgendetwas hinein (Blütenstaub, Haselnüsse, etc...) was ich nicht haben möchte. 

Meine 12 Wasserschweine sorgen für zusätzlichen Dreck. Da das Sediment bei meiner Teichversion ständig am Boden abgesaugt und in den Filtergraben geleitet wird entsteht da erst mal kein Problem.

Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich von Zeit zu Zeit einen Schlammsauger einsetzen(?). 

Die Pflanzsteine würde ich persönlich nicht in den Teich geben. Falls doch, musst Du unbedingt ein Vlies drunter legen. Dann ist auch ein eventuell großes Gewicht kein Problem. 

Gutes Gelingen weiterhin und viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Natürlich ist ein Ufergraben kein zwingendes Muss, jedoch wird sich das Pflanzenwachstum der Feuchtbereichplanzen im nährstoffarmen Teich sehr in Grenzen halten.Es ist einfach von Natur aus so gewollt, dass die meisten Pflanzen Nährstoffe zum Wachsen brauchen. Also wundere Dich dann bitte nicht wenn Du Feuchtbereichpflanzen in den Teich setzt und diese dann eingehen oder nur vor sich hinkümmern. Ausser Du bringst zusätzlich Nährstoffe in den Teich ein, dann hast Du aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit hauptsächlich grünes Wasser, da auch Algen nährstoffreiches Wasser lieben.



Hi Markus, 
nein, sorry, da muss ich dir widersprechen. Bei einem einigermaßen sinnvoll gemischten, rein mineralischen Bodengrund Kies/Sand/Lehm, *ganz ohne* Dünger, Kompost oder Muttererde wird Michael *ganz sicher **keine *Probleme mit kümmernden oder gar eingehenden Pflanzen bekommen, egal ob da jetzt gefütterte Fische drin sind, oder ob zusätzliches Laub reinfällt oder auch nicht. 
Glaub's mir, probier's aus, lies vielleicht auch mal in der *Fach*literatur nach...!
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Du verwirrst da schon ziemlich mit Deinen Empfehlungen, ohne die Funktionsweise eines Ufergrabens auch nur annähernd zu kennen. Eventuell verwechselst Du diese auch mit dem Filtergraben(?). Ein Ufergraben hat keine Reinigungsfunktion.



Hi Thomas,
noch dazu: ich hatte mich auf deinen Verweis auf nährstoffarme Schwimmteiche bezogen. Im Schwimmteich dienen die Pflanzen zur Reinigung, weshalb man die pflanzenbestandenen Bereiche auch als Regenerationszone bezeichnet. 
Zusätzlich zu diesen Regenerationszonen würde man in einem Schwimmteich keinen Ufergraben anlegen, daher dachte ich, du redest von diesen Zonen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## PeterBoden (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo,


bergi schrieb:


> ...ich hatte mich auf deinen Verweis auf nährstoffarme Schwimmteiche bezogen. Im Schwimmteich dienen die Pflanzen zur Reinigung, weshalb man die pflanzenbestandenen Bereiche auch als Regenerationszone bezeichnet.



Ja, genau, leider herrscht immer noch eine oft verwirrende Bezeichnung für die beiden Bereiche vor. Die Regenerationszone, besser gesagt die Filter- und Regenerationszone wird allgemein -wie du oben beschrieben hast- in der Schwimmteichwelt als der pflanzenbestandene Teil eines Schwimmteiches deklariert. Ob er räumlich völlig getrennt vom Schwimmbereich oder mit ihm direkt verbunden ist, das ist völlig wurscht. 
Hauptsache ist das das gesamte Wasservolumen den Filter- und Regenerationsbereich erreicht.




bergi schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zu diesen Regenerationszonen würde man in einem Schwimmteich keinen Ufergraben anlegen...



Der Nebenvorteil eines Ufergrabens ist das er keinen Nährstoffeintrag in den Schwimmteich einbringt. (richtig angelegt findet dies nie und nimmer statt)
Wozu dann ein Ufergraben? (er tut dem Schwimmteich nicht weh, er nimmt aber Wasser von ihm, er kostet Fläche und damit Geld)

Schauen wir einmal in einen [thread=1014]*Fachbeitrag*[/thread]. Dazu ist er da, der Ufergraben, der Übergang vom Tiefwasser-->Flachwasser-->Sumpfzone-->Ufergraben-->umgebendes Land.

Diese naturnahe Gestaltungsmöglichkeit ist der Hauptvorteil eines Ufergrabens, er erlaubt gestalterische Möglichkeiten welches das notwendigerweise nährstoffarme Teichsubstrat nicht ermöglicht. 

Viele Schwimmteichbauer haben solche Ufergräben errichtet. 

Selbst im Nachgang ist dies sogar öfter geschehen, ursprünglich war das Hauptaugenmerk des Schwimmteichbauers auf seinen eigentlichen Teich gerichtet, später dann kam die Erkenntnis das da ein abrupter Schnitt zu sehen ist, ein prinzipieller Schnitt, vom Wasser --> Rasen

Oder um es ganz plausibel zu sagen: wer einen Ufergraben um seinen Teich errichtet wird nicht verhaftet, er tut anderen nicht weh und gönnt sich selber etwas Außergewöhnliches.


----------



## Michael der 2. (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

So, dann wäre das mit dem Ufergraben ja klar, hab auch alles richtig verstanden.
Ich möchte natürlich klares Wasser haben und Pflanzen setze ich auch direkt in den Teich. Wenn das Wasser natürlich so nährstoffarm ist, weil nichts eingeweht oder rein fällt und Pflanzen nur sehr schwach wachsen, dann macht so ein Ufergraben natürlich Sinn, weil der Teich sonst nur Wasser mit ein paar grünen Halmen ist und zwei Blüten.
Jetzt bekomme ich aber so langsam Bedenken, dass ich das erfüllen kann. Ich denke es werden schon einige Blätter rein fallen. D.h. Nährstoffeintrag und die Pflanzen wachsen gut. Um diese Nährstoffschübe im Herbst leichter ab zu fangen  wäre doch dann mehr Wasservolumen von Vorteil. Also besser größerer Teich (mit der restlichen Folie) als einen UG daraus an zu legen, welcher nicht unbedingt von Nöten ist, weil ja die Teichpflanzen selbst schon genug wachsen und den Teich schmücken.
Das war jetzt meine Überlegung und da bleibe ich grad voll hängen. Das Problem ist ja auch, dass ich nicht weiß, wie viel Blätter so ein Teich überhaupt verkraftet. Wie bereits geschrieben Hängt ein Ast bis zum Rand, die restlichen Bäume sind weiter weg aber auch da wird wohl was rein fallen.

Wenn das Wasser zu grün wird (dafür sind ja auch Algen oder Sonnentierchen verantwortlich) oder sich sogar Fadenalgen bilden wegen dieses Laubeintrags, werde ich natürlich etwas unternehmen müssen. Das Netz ist nicht schön, hilft aber effektiv und muss nur so lange drüber bleiben, bis das Laub abgefallen ist. Großartige Technik (Skimmer z.B.) habe ich nicht wirklich vorgesehen. Wie ich gelesen habe muss man da auch oft den Korb leeren (und dann erst recht, wenn da Herbstlaub rein fällt). Schlammsauger? Keine Ahnung, wird der nicht das ganze Substrat mit saugen und später hab ich nur noch kahle Folie? Jedenfalls wäre der Schlammsauger die einzige Technik, die ich einsetzen würde, weil 
1. wegen dem Stromverbrauch,
2. keinem Stromanschluss da hinten
3. passt das nicht zu einem Naturteich (eher ein minderer Grund)

Fische sind übrigens NICHT geplant, es sei denn sie helfen Algen vor zu Beugen, was sie ja nicht tun, weil sie selbst Nährstoffe wieder aus ihnen produzieren.

So langsam bin ich echt überfragt, ich schütte das Loch wieder zu :scherz2


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich echt überfragt, ich schütte das Loch wieder zu :scherz2



Na, dann haben wir wenigstens geschafft, was wir erreichen wollten, hat sich ja doch rentiert !


----------



## tomsteich (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi,

da hat Stefan recht 

Nein, im Ernst. Ohne jegliche Filtertechnik ist die Freude an Deinem Teich in diesem Umfeld sicher von kurzer Dauer. Ob Du das Loch deshalb jetzt zuschüttest.....? 

Das Problem ist, dass Du in einem Forum, wo sich die Vertreter der unterschiedlichsten Philosophien tummeln, nie eine einheitliche Empfehlung bekommen wirst. 

Ich glaube sehr viele von uns haben mehrfach gebaut, dabei auf die diversen Meinungen der sogenannten Fachleute vertraut und so unsere eigenen leidvollen Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich habe jetzt mit meinen dritten Teich den Ersten, welcher ohne viel Arbeit gut funktioniert. Deshalb würde ich immer wieder ohne Einsatz von Kies und nur noch mit getrenntem Filter-und Ufergraben und Bodenabsaugung über der Folie bauen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass stabile Wasserwerte und klare Sicht nicht auch anders zu erzielen sind. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*



tomsteich schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst. Ohne jegliche Filtertechnik ist die Freude an Deinem Teich in diesem Umfeld sicher von kurzer Dauer.



Aber Thomas, mal ganz im Ernst - Michael möchte explizit *keine *Fische - was soll er denn da filtern - das Laub, was da reinfällt, doch sowieso eher nicht?
Dein Teich ist doch ein Koiteich, oder? 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## tomsteich (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Stefan,

da magst Du auch recht haben(?). Die Zeit wird es zeigen, wie der Teich mit dem Nährstoffeintrag durch die Bäume zurecht kommt. Ich denke, Michael soll es einfach ausprobieren. Bei einem naturnahen Teich ist glasklares Wasser ja auch nicht das oberste Ziel. 

Gruß

Thomas

...ich habe einen Schwimmteich mit Koi.


----------



## nik (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Stefan,

offensichtlich lässt sich das in der Theorie nicht niet- und nagelfest zurecht dengeln.  

Es gibt dann noch die Möglichkeit den natürlichen Prozessen zu vertrauen und die auch ohne Technik soweit es geht zu begünstigen. Ich denke, in deinem Fall funktioniert das. Btw, ob da Fische drin sind, ist erst mal egal. Wichtig ist nur, dass die nicht gefüttert werden. Ansonsten ist das eine schlichte Summenbetrachtung aus eingebrachten Nährstoffen (organisch, anorganisch) dem Verbrauch (durch steigende Pflanzenmasse) und dem Austrag (organische Stoffe, Pflanzenmasse.

Nur weil da jetzt ein Ast über dem Teich hängt, ist das weit weg von einem worst case. Vielleicht ist es sogar günstig.
Das Teichprofil hätte ich jetzt anders gemacht, d.h. eine klare, mehr oder weniger umlaufende Treppe mit 50cm Tiefe für den Großteil der Pflanzen. Tüchtig Substrat erhöht die Chance auf funktionierende Kreisläufe. Ich neige, nach Versuchen mit Lehm, zu nicht zu feinen, nicht zu groben, pflegeleichtem gewaschenen Sand aus dem nächsten Sandwerk. Ein bisschen gröbere Sande oben drauf ergeben eine natürliche Optik. 

Die Teichkante ist wirklich ein häufig unsäglich gelöstes Problem.  Ich bevorzuge eine harte, kleine Kante, die funktional den Ansprüchen genügt und dann sind nur noch passende Pflanzen an den Rand zu setzen, die jenen überwachsen und erhält man eine tolle Optik.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ...

Zum Einen ist es nicht zwangsläufig, dass sowohl keine nachweisbaren Nährstoffe Algen vermeiden, als auch höhere Nährstoffgehalte nicht zwangsläufig Algen zur Folge haben.
Zum Anderen ist es so, dass jeder an seinem Teich, in seiner Umgebung mehr oder weniger herum frickeln muss und mitunter einige Zeit braucht bis die Choose läuft.

Bedarf an Technik sehe ich nicht, organischer Eintrag wird in Schlamm resultieren. Das ist ein Nährstoffpuffer - wie Lehm auch - muss halt bei übermäßiger Bildung wieder moderat entfernt werden. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

- na also - sag ich ja:smoki !


----------



## Kolja (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

ich glaube, jetzt überlegst du eindeutig zu viel. Einige Grundvoraussetzungen der Fehlervermeidung müssen gegeben sein, aber wie sich der Teich entwickelt bleibt abzuwarten. Was bei dem einen wächst, kümmert bei dem nächsten Bei einem gibt es Algen, beim anderen nicht. Darauf muss jeder Teichbesitzer individuell reagieren.

Meine Erfahrung : Ich habe viel Laubeintrag, aber keine Algen. Von sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Pflanzen, haben sich nur einige durchgesetzt. Im Teich wächst es fast so gut wie im Ufergraben. Bei meinem nächsten Teich wird es wieder anders sein. Ich bin gespannt.

Wenn ich deine letzten Fotos ansehe, so würde ich an der Anschüttseite noch eine Flachwasserzone bauen und mit den Pflanzringen stabilisieren. Ob letztendlich mit oder ohne Ufergraben? Wie Markus/Moderlieschenking zeigt, kann man ihn auch nachträglich anbauen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Also gut

Dann werde ich den UG mal sein lassen und hoffe, dass es die richtige Entscheidung ist.
Allerdings werde ich anders als geplant den Teich auf der anderen Seite erweitern, da bekomme ich ein allgemein höheren Wasserspiegel und die Aufschüttung bleibt (hoffentlich :beten) stabil genug. Ein erhöhter Wasserspiegel ist wichtig  denn zum einen bekomme ich noch c.a. 5-10 cm mehr Wassertiefe und 2. hab ich komplett vergessen, dass meine Aufschüttung ja noch mit Mutterboden bedeckt werden muss 
Der Teich muss also im gesamten etwas angehoben werden.

Andrea, deine Erfahrungen beruhigen mich etwas. Viel Laub und doch klares Wasser... Pflanzenwuchs ist scheinbar sehr gut.
Auch die anderen Antworten von Stefan und Nik bestätigen das. Außerdem kann ich ja vorwiegend wasserklärende Pflanzen einsetzen. Auf dieser interaktiven Pflanzenliste sind diese auch besonders vermerkt.

Heute Nacht hat es endlich mal wieder geregnet, sodass ich jetzt sogar gut durch den Lehm komme. Will hoffen, dass das jetzt aber nicht zum Dauerzustand wird.

Bilder von der Erweiterung werde ich selbstverständlich wieder zeigen. Vielleicht lassen die Finanzen es schon bald zu, die Teichfolie mit allem was dazu gehört, zu bestellen.

Wochenendliche Grüße, Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Leute

Habe heute schon richtig viel gegraben. Ich kam mir teilweise schon vor wie ein Zwerg, der zu tief geschürft hat 
Ich habe die Erdmassen, die noch entstehen, wirklich deutlich unterschätzt. Die Aufschüttung will ich nicht mehr vergrößern, damit ich noch genug Platz drum herum hab, um mit dem Auto hin zu gelangen. Ich dachte schon über Gebühren für Deponierung nach und verfluchte meine spontane Aktion gewaltig. Als ich mich aber dann fragte, wie ich den schmalen Pfad zwischen dem besagten Baum und dem Erdwall immer Mähen soll, bzw. wie das alles ins Bild passen soll, kam mir die Idee - Ich werde den Baum einfach in den Wall integrieren und das restliche Erdreich drum herum verteilen. Später werden darin niedrig wachsende (möglichst immergrüne Hecken) gesetzt, die dann als Versteck dienen können.

Hier die Fotos

Der Teich ist jetzt übrigens 1,2m tief geworden

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Leute

Endlich ist es so weit. Alles gut mit Mutterboden bedeckt, damit auch alles drum herum gut wächst und jetzt kann ich Material bestellen. Aber wie mach ich das it der Bepflanzung? Da ich nicht genau sagen kannn, wann ich die Zeit bekomme alles zu verlegen kann ich eigentlich noch keine Pflanzen bestellen. Oder kann ich die vielleicht irgendwo zwischenlagern im Keller in Eimern oder wie?
Ich möchte gerne alles auf einmal machen
- Sandschutzschicht, Vließ, Folie 
damit keine Blätter dazwischen liegen oder der Sand oder etwas Erdreich von oben abrutscht...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Leute

Morgen soll die Folie rein kommen und Wasser einlaufen.
Dafür muss nur noch der Rand drum herum aufgeschüttet und etwas befestigt werden.

ABER: Wie breit müssen die Pflanzzonen mindestens sein? Ich hätte da ein größeres Problem. Da ich keine umlaufenden Zonen habe sondern unterschiedliche Tiefen, habe ich eine Schräge, die von 0 direkt auf etwa -40 abfällt. Die Pflanzen da sind doch sehr begrenzt. Erweitern is schlecht, da die Folie schon sehr knapp zu sein scheint. Jetzt könnte ich einfach die 40er Zone schmaler machen und mit Sand auf -20 aufschütten.

Nur wird das dann vielleicht zu schmal. Würden 10cm Breite ausreichen, damit da was wächst?

Hilfe !!!


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Michael,

die 10cm reichen schon zum pflanzen, und noch was: das Grünzeug sucht sich sowieso die beste Stelle (Tiefe) zum wachsen selber aus - es dauert halt nur etwas (1-2 Jahre)

also mach es dir ned zu schwer ob 20 oder 30 oder 40cm Tiefe - das wird schon


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi Mitch

Danke für die Info. Ich habe eben die Befürchtung dass nur diese rar gesähten Tiefwasserpflanzen ohne Sumpfpflanzen irgendwie unvollendet aussehen. Die stehen ja schon weit vom Rand ab. Dasss die Pflanzen sich den besten Weg selbst suchen ist ja klar, nur sollte es doch schon nicht zu tief sein denke ich. Eine Pflanze die 0-10 bevorzugt wird doch bei 40cm nicht mehr viel wachsen. Ob sie das überlebt weiß ich auch nicht. Aber dann mach ich das so. Nochmal ein "Dankeschön" für die schnelle Antwort

Bald ist wieder Zeit für Fotos
Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

So. Der Uferrand ist gezogen, das Vlies verlegt die Folie eingebracht und Wasser läuft.

Habe nichts mehr an der Zone gemacht, da mir der Sand doch etwas zu locker erscheint (er wäre dann etwa 20cm dick aufgebracht). Mir ist einfach die Idee gekommen, dass ich ja an der Stelle, an der eine Flachwasserpflanze hin kommt, einfach das Substrat anschütte. Den Rest macht die Pflanze dann selbst.

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass die Folie ausreicht. Sie scheint plötzlich sehr viel kleiner als ausgemessen. Dachte es bleibt mehr Rand.

Grüße Michael


----------



## minotaurus (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

......und wo sind die Bilder???? 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## meinereiner (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Genau,

wollen ja sehen ob alles richtig gemacht worden ist :beten1.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

So, es ist soweit hab mal Bilder vom aktuellen (Wasser) Stand gemacht. Heute Morgn habe ich mal angefangen das Substrat ein zu bringen. Da ich aber schon für die Polsterschicht diesen Sand genommen habe und da dann eine zerbrochene Muschel drin war, zerreibe ich alles zwischen den Händen und bringe alles mir dem Eimer in den Teich - wahnsinn sag ich nur.. Morgen schau ich mal im Werkzeugverleih nach den Sieben, die man auf die Betonmaschienen schrauben kann.
Ich befürchte nur, dass ich die Schrägen doch etwas zu steil gemacht habe, oder es ist wegen den Wellen, die ih mache. Au jeden Fall bleibt das Substrat nicht so gut liegen.

Nebenbei - kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Substrat die Wasserpflanzen bekommen müssen? Will ungern zu viel rein machen. 10cm erscheint mir doch sehr viel oder? Die Pflanzen müssen ja eigentlich nicht dem Wind standhalten oder kleineren Wellen etc

Grüße Michael


----------



## meinereiner (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Auf die Gefahr hin, die ganze Diskussion nochmal loszutreten:

Mir ist noch nicht klar, wie du deinen Uferbereich gestalten willst?
Kommt da jetzt noch eine Ufermatte darauf?
Wo ist deine Kapillarsperre? So wie ich das sehe, liegt deine Folie einfach über dem Wall ¿ (Ironie) und das war's!? Oder bin ich zu ungeduldig?

Wo soll denn das Substrat überall die Folie bedecken?
Auch an den Schrägen? Auch oben im Uferbereich? Wie du selber schon bemerkt hast, wird das so nicht ganz funktionieren. Da müsstest du schon ganz flache Schrägen haben, und das Substrat dick auftragen, dass das einigermaßen hält.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

zeig und doch mal, wie du deine Randgestaltung planst. Ich kann dir da auch nicht mehr folgen.
In welcher Höhe ist der geplante Wasserstand? Was ist das für ein Wall über dem die Folie außen liegt?

Auf den Schrägen und glatter Folie kann Substrat nie halten. 10 cm Substrat sind schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*



meinereiner schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, die ganze Diskussion nochmal loszutreten:



Hi

Dafür ist dieses Forum doch da 

Ja, aktuell liegt die Folie einfach über einen Wall. An der niedrigsten Stelle ist er 10cm höher als das Umland. Hab ich mit dem Füllsand gemacht, gut festgetreten und mit der 2m Richtlatte ausniveliert.

Weiter geplant sind Rasenkantensteine (die mit den Runden Enden). Die leg ich dann einfach so rund herum und lasse da die Folie hoch stehen. Die kleine __ Senke, die dann entsteht fülle ich mit dem Substrat.
So wie ich das grad sehe, werde ich wohl Ufermatten verwenden. War nicht geplant, aber es rutscht alles sehr leicht ab.
Dachte man muss bzw sollte die ganze Folie bedecken, auch die Schrägen???
Oder wie macht ihr das? Lasst ihr sie einfach kahl?

Ich mach mal ne Skizze, kommt gleich nach

Bei Einwänden nur zu. Noch kann ich den Rand bearbeiten. Das Wasser brauch noch 
etwas 

Grüße Michael


----------



## meinereiner (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Wie die Diskussion in diesen Thread schon gezeigt hat, gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Ansichten darüber, was sein soll, was gut aussieht, was schlecht aussieht, was der Eine will, und was der Andere will.

Ob die Folie überall mit Substrat bedeckt ist (oder sein soll) hängt auch von der Vorliebe des Teichbauers ab. Aber es gibt einfach ein paar physikalische Gegebenheiten, und um die kommt man nicht herum.
Wer als Kind viel im Dreck und Wasser gebuddelt hat, tut sich vielleicht einfacher, das zu verstehen , und macht damit vielleicht an paar Anfängerfehler weniger. Manchmal sind die Platzverhältnisse auch so, dass man einfach auch nicht anders bauen kann. Dann ist man auf so etwas wie Ufermatten, Steinfolien etc. angewiesen. Oft ist es aber so, dass der Teichbauer diverse Baufehler (Konstruktionsfehler) bemerkt, wenn der Teich quasi schon fertig ist und das Wasser drinnen. Dann muss (soll oder möchte) man die Teichfolie, die am Rand sichtbar ist irgendwie kaschieren.
Dass die Folie am Uferrand sichtbar ist zum einen ein ästhetisches Problem, und zum anderen soll die Folie keiner Sonnenstrahlung ausgesetzt sein (wegen Haltbarkeit, was das in Jahren ausmacht, weiß ich nicht, und wird auch je nach Folie unterschiedlich sein).

Ob die Folie unter Wasser sichtbar ist, ist in der Regel auch ein ästhetisches Problem, außer es geht auch darum, die Folie abzudecken, um sie vor mechanischer Beanspruchung zu schützen (z.B. Hundepfoten!?). Außer es handelt sich um Koi-Teiche, da vermeidet man Substrate im Teich.

Bei deiner Kapillarsperre ist zu beachten, dass die Teichfolie höher herausschaut als der Wasserspiegel im Teich ist, und dass da kein Substrat (Sand, Erde) darüber liegt.
Über die Jahre wirst du da auch immer wieder kontrollieren müssen, da eventuell Pflanzen versuchen darüber zu wachsen, oder durch Regen Substrat (Erde) darüber gespült wird.
Falls du Substrat auf deinem Wall liegen hast, kann dieser Richtung Kapillarsperre runtergespült (oder runter getreten) werden.

Ob dich meine Ausführungen jetzt weiter bringen werden? 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Für mich ist die Teichfolie ein visueller Dorn im Auge. Ich warte einfach mal ab, wie es aus sieht, wenn das Wasser nicht mehr so trüb ist. Die Folie veralgt ja auch und wird mit ner dünnen Schmodderschicht bedeckt. Das würde mir auch ausreichen. Ich dachte es wäre auch zum Schutz der Folie unter Wasser notwendig. Wegen der Sonne. Das Ufer werde ich auf jeden Fall mit UM bedecken und bemoosen lassen. 
Klar muss ich aufpassen, dass der eingeschlemmte Sand der UM nicht in der __ Senke über die Saugsperre eine Wasserbrücke baut. Vielleicht wäre da Kies doch noch eine bessere Lösung. Da kann sich etwas Sand einspülen und türmt sich nicht auf. Der Wasserstand kann ja mit UM nicht höher werden, als die niedrigste stelle der Saugsperre und die ist über dem Erdreich. Da mache ich mir keine Gedanken, das wird schon halten. nur eben hatte ich bedenken bezüglich Sonnenschutz unter Wasser. Das Thema Sandbedeckung der Uferfolie hat ich ja von selbst erledigt. Das wird nicht halten über den Herbst...

Mache mal den Teich voll und zeige wieder Fotos, wenn sich alles gesetzt hat.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,

ich würde den äußeren Wall wieder entfernen und das Ufer flach auslaufen lassen. Also am Rand eher noch Erde entfernen. So wie du es gezeichnet hast, wird die Ufermatte das Wasser nach außen in die Folienrinne saugen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Meinst du so wie die 2. Skizze?
Da könnt ich mir evtl auch die Ufermatte sparen, da der Rand dann auch komplett umlaufend bepflanzt werden kann. Folie rund herum ist ja noch vorhanden und kann zur +-0cm Zone umgebaut werden.
Wäre auch ne gute Idee.

Danke für die Tips, Michael


----------



## meinereiner (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Da wird dir der Sand auch wieder abrutschen.
Oben am Ufer, und zum Teil auch an der Stufe unter Wasser.

Entweder zu machst das mit einer Ufermatte, oder löst das konstruktiv.

Ich hab mal in deiner Zeichnung die Änderungen eingearbeitet, so wie ich der Meinung bin, dass das funktionieren könnte (zumindest hat es das bei mir, wobei ich anstatt Sand, Kies habe).

Ich würde dir aber raten, das Profil mal mit Hilfe eines Stückchens Folie (kann zum Test irgendeine Folie sein) auszuprobieren.

Die 'Stützwände' befinden sich natürlich unterhalb der Folie. Damit verhindert man das Abrutschen des Substrats aus der Stufe/Uferzone in tiefere Gefilde.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## PeterBoden (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Micha,


wie groß ist denn der Böschungswinkel bei dir an dem äußeren Ringsegment, also vom äußersten Rand bis hin zur auf den Bildern sichtbaren ersten Stufe?



Ich habe folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
mit 30 cm Tiefenzuwachs pro laufendem waagerechten Meter ist alles problemlos
mit 40 cm rutscht noch nichts, es sei denn man tritt bei gefülltem Teich mehrmals an der selben Stelle in den Bodengrund
bei 50 cm ist Schluss mit lustig, da rutscht fast alles, bei starken Wucherern mit intensiver, netzartiger Rhizombildung hält diese biologische Armierung das Substrat recht gut fest. Später dann, im zweiten Jahr.


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Ich habe jetzt mal einen halben Meter Ufer mit etwa 5cm Füllsand bedeckt und es geht gerade so. Unten wo die Pflanzterasse beginnt ist er zwar etwas höher als oben aber das passt gut. Da soll ja auch mehr Substrat liegen, wegen der Pflanzen. Am Ufer liegt der Sand ja flach. Ich versuch es enfach mal. Morgen wird der Außenwall abgetragen, alles drum herum 10cm abgegraben und die Folie am Ende aufrecht gestellt. Mit Reserve natürlich, sollte der Druck noch Folie nach unten zehen.
Wenn es eben mit der Zeit absinkt muss ich nach kippen (natürlich noch mit Maß) oder wieder alles ausräumen und nachträglich UM einbringen. Wäre halt wieder Arbeit aber nichts unmögliches.

Der Sand erscheint mir jedoch sehr sehr batschig. Hoffe der verfestigt sich mit er Zeit noch....

Grüße und "Danke" für eure Mitarbeit


----------



## PeterBoden (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo,



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Der Sand erscheint mir jedoch sehr sehr batschig. Hoffe der verfestigt sich mit er Zeit noch....



Das tut er nicht. Nicht die Spur.

Wie oben beschrieben, ein wenig "Stützhilfe" könnte er durch ein dichtes Wurzelwerk (Rhizome) erhalten.


----------



## Kolja (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hallo Michael,



> Meinst du so wie die 2. Skizze?


Ich meinte eher so:
 

Wie sieht denn das Gefälle der Pflanzstufen unter Wasser aus?


Eine Bitte, kannst du deine Skizzen vielleicht als Bild abspeichern und hier einfügen. Als. .pdf ist es für mich sehr umständlich.



> Morgen wird der Außenwall abgetragen, alles drum herum 10cm abgegraben und die Folie am Ende aufrecht gestellt



Das hört sich gut an. Ich würde jedoch eine kleine Grabepause einlegen, bis du dir mit deinem Rand sicher bist.


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

Stellenweise etwas nach hinten geneigt, größtenteils aber flach. Es wird ausreichen denn größtenteils ist die Pflanzzone auch 30-40cm breit. Da kann der Sand schön abfallend aufgebracht werden und ist immer noch hoch genug für die Pflanzen.
Wenn ich genauer überlege gefällt mir die 2. Lösung doch besser. Dann kann ich auch von NG das Natur-Teichpflanzen-Sortiment bestellen. Da sind viele meiner ausgesuchten Pflanzen drin und eine Ufersaat, die ich dann direkt aufstreuen kann. Die verwurzeln sicherlich besser als einzelne Teichpflanzen und geben dem Ufer dann auch halt.
Ich stelle mal später noch Bilder von meinen Versuchen ein.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

Hi

So nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder der Stand der Dinge. 1,5t Füllsand ist eingebracht und bleibt größtenteils da wo er hin soll. Evtl muss ich etwas korregieren aber die Sicht ist stark begrenzt, weil ich immer wieder Sand einfüllen musste und Pflanzen eingesetzt habe, das wühlt natürlich immer wieder auf.
Die Pflanzen sind eingesetzt (dank Geschenk meiner Freundin) und die erste Algenblüte (die Oberfläche war schon ganz uneben und rau) war binnen zwei Tagen nach Einsetzen der UW Pflanzen beendet.
Ich habe mir einen Pflanzplan gemacht, damit ich nächstes Jahr noch weiß, was alles überlebt hat (hoffentlich wächst jetzt anfang Herbst noch alles an).
Es fehlt noch die Umrandung mit en Rasenkantensteinen, die ich in etwas Beton setze. Der Beton soll sie an ihrer Stelle halten und das Durchwachsen von Gras etc. verhindern. Vom Teich aus hoffe ich, die Folie mit Sand hoch stellen zu können. Steine sind nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsdeko, aber von außen muss es denke ich schon sein, der Pflegeaufwand ist mr vorrangig.

Hier die Fotos


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Spezielle Teichzonen und Pflanzensustrat (Neuling)*

So Teichbauer

Der Vollständigkeit zu liebe, will ich noch die letzten Fotos einstellen, die zum fertigen Teich fehlen.
Rasenkantensteine mit Saugsperre, Überlauf mit Sickergraben (Fehlt nur noch die Kiesfüllung, Grube würde nicht funktionieren wegen undurchlässigem Lehmboden) und etwas Rand- und Hangbepflanzung sowie die bereits keimende Waldsaummischung unter dem angrenzenden Baum bereichern hoffentlich bald das Gesamtergebnis.

Ohne eure Tips und manch guten Rat wäre ich nicht so weit gekommen, oder das Ergebnis wäre nicht so gut ausgefallen. Mir gefällts, jetzt muss nur noch alles wachsen und das ein oder andere Pflänzchen ergänzt werden.

Grüße und "Danke" für eure Hilfe,
Michael


----------

